# Hilo oficial de los bullates de forera (II) veranito 2016



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Al lorito que van a "sonar" los panderos este año pero bien :Baile:::



Spoiler



se ruega no citar las fotos de las artistas para que sigan poniendo...se reportará al que se pase por los huevos la norma


----------



## fieraverde (8 Jun 2016)

De que va este hilo ? bullates de forera ? Aqui todas las foreras tienen mas rabo que la pantera rosa.


----------



## genki (8 Jun 2016)

Pillo sitio en first peich.


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

fieraverde dijo:


> De que va este hilo ? bullates de forera ? Aqui todas las foreras tienen mas rabo que la pantera rosa.



Tú estate al loro que luego dirás que te lo pierdes ::


----------



## Unlucky (8 Jun 2016)

Yo pillo sitio.

A ver de qué va esto...::

jijijiji



Spoiler



:X:X


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Yo pillo sitio.
> 
> A ver de qué va esto...::
> 
> jijijiji



¿como dices? ¿jijiji? ::


----------



## Unlucky (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿como dices? ¿jijiji? ::



Al loro, que ya sabes mis costumbres, y hay que respetarlas. 8:


----------



## genki (8 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Yo pillo sitio.
> 
> A ver de qué va esto...::
> 
> jijijiji



Pues debe ser de gastronomía, por que me ha entrado un hambre...


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Al loro, que ya sabes mis costumbres, y hay que respetarlas. 8:



esto va a ser como lo del mapache ::


----------



## Almeida (8 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Yo pillo sitio.
> 
> A ver de qué va esto...::
> 
> ...


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Almeida dijo:


>



Yo también pero no cites, pisachanclas, que luego vienen los mosqueos :no:


----------



## genki (8 Jun 2016)

Venga va, no citéis.



Spoiler


----------



## Almeida (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Yo también pero no cites, pisachanclas, que luego vienen los mosqueos :no:



Lo sé, por eso he citado lo que he citado :fiufiu:


----------



## MagicPep (8 Jun 2016)

ya le estais intentando joder el hilo a garrulo!!!


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Almeida dijo:


> Lo sé, por eso he citado lo que he citado :fiufiu:



Pero es que "eso" tampoco le gusta que le citen, porque se agobia, que no te enteras caraestaca


----------



## MagicPep (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Pero es que "eso" tampoco le gusta que le citen, porque se agobia, que no te enteras caraestaca



pues yo he llegado tarde y solo he visto smiles... y en las citas tambien asi que eso de que se quede en la quote ya lo han arreglado o no y estos son unos lentorros


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Si es muy fácil de entender: no se cita a las floreras que pongan foto y ya está :fiufiu:

no vamos a ponernos a hacerle croquis a rascanalgas ahora no te jode ::


----------



## Unlucky (8 Jun 2016)

Bueeeeeenoooooo...


----------



## MagicPep (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Si es muy fácil de entender: no se cita a las floreras que pongan foto y ya está :fiufiu:
> 
> no vamos a ponernos a hacerle croquis a rascanalgas ahora no te jode ::



a mi no me tienes que hacer croquis ni nada ... que yo no he hecho quotes

vaya aires se da el macarra de carabanchel, cuando hablemos de hacerle puente a un coche o de pegar un tiron a una anciana a la puerta de una farmacia, si eso pues ya te pones flamenco y te escuchamos


----------



## Almeida (8 Jun 2016)

MagicPep dijo:


> a mi no me tienes que hacer croquis ni nada ... que yo no he hecho quotes
> 
> vaya aires se da el macarra de carabanchel, cuando hablemos de hacerle puente a un coche o de pegar un tiron a una anciana a la puerta de una farmacia, si eso pues ya te pones flamenco y te escuchamos



Carabanchel? Pero si el perlita vive en parla :fiufiu:


----------



## fieraverde (8 Jun 2016)

Dos paginas y ni un solo puto ojete , vamos bien...


----------



## dino Coppola (8 Jun 2016)

Yo solo paso para decir hola y tal


----------



## Alaskha (8 Jun 2016)

Pillo sitio y sin ver nada :ouch:


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Pillo sitio y sin ver nada :ouch:



Bueno ¿qué? ¿va para mucho tu foto? :Baile:::


----------



## Alaskha (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno ¿qué? ¿va para mucho tu foto? :Baile:::



Para cuando me la haga


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Almeida dijo:


> Carabanchel? Pero si el perlita vive en parla :fiufiu:



No sabes ni por dónde te da el aire, biberones, jojojo::


----------



## ETERNA SORPRENDIDA (8 Jun 2016)

fieraverde dijo:


> De que va este hilo ? bullates de forera ? Aqui todas las foreras tienen mas rabo que la pantera rosa.



Si hasta los floreros declarados machotes se ponen fotos de mujeres buenorras a ver si así sus comentarios se aceptan mejor!!!


----------



## JMK (8 Jun 2016)

Llorando por las chinchetas, llorando por ver bullates, amenazando con reportar... Con lo que tú eras!!!


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Para cuando me la haga



Pues venga que me tengo que irrrrr ::


----------



## Alaskha (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Pues venga que me tengo que irrrrr ::



Tranquilo. Puedes irte :XX:


----------



## JMK (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Pues venga que me tengo que irrrrr ::



Y ahora encima haciendo gala de sus costumbres onanistas... :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Alaskha (8 Jun 2016)

JMK dijo:


> Y ahora encima haciendo gala de sus costumbres onanistas... :ouch::ouch:



Hemos pensado lo mismo :XX: :XX:

::


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

JMK dijo:


> Llorando por las chinchetas, llorando por ver bullates, amenazando con reportar... Con lo que tú eras!!!



Ya está aqui la croasana criticona...::

¿qué? de paso y a echar un hogo a ver qué cae ¿no? ::


----------



## ETERNA SORPRENDIDA (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Pues venga que me tengo que irrrrr ::



Predica con el ejemplo... ejem :rolleye:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Jun 2016)

entro, veo el típico hilo que se ira a las 500 paginas de bla bla bla con solo imágenes de rabos, eructo y me piro...:


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

ETERNA SORPRENDIDA dijo:


> Predica con el ejemplo... ejem :rolleye:



Díselo a los divos estos a ver si pican ::


----------



## genki (8 Jun 2016)

Hoygan, menos quejarse de quien no pone y más poner...


----------



## JMK (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Ya está aqui la croasana criticona...::
> 
> ¿qué? de paso y a echar un hogo a ver qué cae ¿no? ::



Pero... pero qué va a caer???

Si aquí se ven menos culos femeninos que en un congreso de talibanes!!!


----------



## ETERNA SORPRENDIDA (8 Jun 2016)

JMK dijo:


> Pero... pero qué va a caer???
> 
> Si aquí se ven menos culos femeninos que en un congreso de talibanes!!!



Eso es para mantener amistad sana...


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

ETERNA SORPRENDIDA dijo:


> Eso es para mantener amistad sana...



Animate, boba, si esto es como las pringles: una vez que haces chof ya no hay stop ni ceda el paso ::


----------



## Knight who says ni (8 Jun 2016)

me da a mí que voy a ver tantos culos de forera aquí como en el hilo original...


----------



## JMK (8 Jun 2016)

luisiño dijo:


> me da a mí que voy a ver tantos culos de forera aquí como en el hilo original...



Yo creo que vas a ver el doble.

Allí nada y aquí nada de nada. :|:|


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (8 Jun 2016)

Todo el mundo sabe que aquí no hay mujeres. Calvos, para hartarte, pero mujeres ene o. Si acaso algún travelo que otro pero ya está.


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Venga que estamos que lo tiramos holles :Baile:::


----------



## JMK (8 Jun 2016)

Ponle nota a ese bullate. ::::


----------



## Knight who says ni (8 Jun 2016)

JMK dijo:


> Ponle nota a ese bullate. ::::



el mejor del hilo, sin duda


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

JMK dijo:


> Ponle nota a ese bullate. ::::



¿es forense? muy morena para ser Dubois y muy alta para ser la corretona ¿no? ::


----------



## _Suso_ (8 Jun 2016)

Vaya puta mierda, me lo he perdido todo


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

susenator dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda, me lo he perdido todo



Cuanto lo lamento holles de verdad ::::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

susenator dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda, me lo he perdido todo



Todo de nada tranquilo ::


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Todo de nada tranquilo ::



Otro listocorral que no lo ha visto :fiufiu:::


----------



## Unlucky (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Otro listocorral que no lo ha visto :fiufiu:::



Pues si tú...::


----------



## _Suso_ (8 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues si tú...::



Iba a poner una en pelotas mío, pero ahora por el cachondeito te la pierdes :|


----------



## Knight who says ni (8 Jun 2016)

susenator dijo:


> Iba a poner una en pelotas mío, pero ahora por el cachondeito te la pierdes :|



gracias, en serio... gracias


----------



## Unlucky (8 Jun 2016)

susenator dijo:


> Iba a poner una en pelotas mío, pero ahora por el cachondeito te la pierdes :|



Tu te has perdido la mía, me da igual.


----------



## _Suso_ (8 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Tu te has perdido la mía, me da igual.



La mía es más guay, que tengo más rabo que tú y eso tiene merito ::


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Tu te has perdido la mía, me da igual.



Pobre suse, ¿no te da penica que nadie sepa quien es, que encima le torturas? ::


----------



## Knight who says ni (8 Jun 2016)

susenator dijo:


> que tengo más rabo que tú



:8::8:de todo corazón te lo agradezco, que no la hayas colgado


----------



## ETERNA SORPRENDIDA (8 Jun 2016)

Venga, va:


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

ETERNA SORPRENDIDA dijo:


> Venga, va:



La proxima vez introduzca el inflador en la pelota de futbol, que nos dejamos llevar por el vicio... ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> La proxima vez introduzca el inflador en la pelota de futbol, que nos dejamos llevar por el vicio... ::



No se lie.

Eso es de inyectarse aceite de motor en la peluqueria de la esquina


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> No se lie.
> 
> Eso es de inyectarse aceite de motor en la peluqueria de la esquina



Pues es de ser tonto, si lo hiciera en el mecanico de enfrente le haria descuento por el reciclaje de aceite. 8:


----------



## J-Z (8 Jun 2016)

Chupipandi al ignore, mierdullo uno mais.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Pues es de ser tonto, si lo hiciera en el mecanico de enfrente le haria descuento por el reciclaje de aceite. 8:



MMmmmmmm ienso:

Veo negocio......


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> MMmmmmmm ienso:
> 
> Veo negocio......



Nada, sigue saliendo mas rentable tirarlo por el wc. Mira al de los neumaticos... ::


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

j-z dijo:


> Chupipandi al ignore, mierdullo uno mais.



Coño si está aqui Risto Mejiño...jracias por venir, pisachanclas ::


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Coño si está aqui Risto Mejiño...jracias por venir, pisachanclas ::



¿Has pensado en montar un club de fans? ::


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> ¿Has pensado en montar un club de fans? ::



Joder haces que vean culos y tetas de tías de verdad, desde la comodidad de su asiento, sin tener que currarselo lo más minino 

algo que de otra manera nunca verían...

y encima vienen y las pian...que si el hilo es una mierda, que si no se ven culos...tócate los cojones con los señoritos de los huevos que no dan ni zans ¿qué coño quieren? ¿que se los manden a casa por Seur?:XX::ouch:

pero luego miras la visitas y resulta que hay cienes de miles...:

y yo no puedo ser porque no entro tanto :rolleye: así que aqui algo falla


----------



## genki (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Joder haces que vean culos y tetas de tías de verdad, desde la comodidad de su asiento, sin tener que currarselo lo más minino
> 
> algo que de otra manera nunca verían...
> 
> ...



Servidor, con el F5...


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Joder haces que vean culos y tetas de tías de verdad, desde la comodidad de su asiento, sin tener que currarselo lo más minino
> 
> algo que de otra manera nunca verían...
> 
> ...



Hasta aqui, ibas bien. ::


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Pues me ha dicho Lola que se va a hacer una que te cagas de potente...::

vamos Lolita que tus fans esperan ::


----------



## t_chip (8 Jun 2016)

A ver esos culos, que es mi hora de tocarme.

enviado desde mi sofá usando patatal


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

Buenoooooo

ya empezamos con lo de los zanks otra vez....


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Buenoooooo
> 
> ya empezamos con lo de los zanks otra vez....



Ni bueno ni malo, gruñon de los cojones...será mentira lo que digo ::

está el hilo plagado de quejicas y criticonas ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Ni bueno ni malo, gruñon de los cojones...será mentira lo que digo ::
> 
> está el hilo plagado de quejicas y criticonas ::



A mi me la bufa

Estoy limpiando la bayoneta, que es lo que me entretiene.


----------



## HATE (8 Jun 2016)

Me acaba de llegar esto al privado


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> A mi me la bufa
> 
> Estoy limpiando la bayoneta, que es lo que me entretiene.



Pues cuidao que más de 2 meneos es paja ::::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar esto al privado



Como decía antes el barrullo???...
Ya recuerdo

vaya culo para forrar mis bolas !!!!!!! y encima en mi postura preferida :XX::XX:


----------



## Alaskha (8 Jun 2016)

Venga rapidísima!



Spoiler



:X :o


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

¡Melafo!


----------



## t_chip (8 Jun 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar esto al privado



!Bien bie......aaaaaahhhh!

enviado desde mi sofá usando patatal


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

SCRAMBLE :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Toma toma pastilla de goma...:Aplauso:

vaya mofletes, Alasky ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Pues cuidao que más de 2 meneos es paja ::::



:no::no:

Mas de dos meneos es demasiado brillo para que el enemigo te detecte


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Esto es visto y no visto, señores :::Baile:


----------



## Alaskha (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Toma toma pastilla de goma...:Aplauso:
> 
> vaya mofletes, Alasky ::



Se vio ?? Okkk


----------



## dino Coppola (8 Jun 2016)

He visto uno!!! aleluya hermanos!!!


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (8 Jun 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar esto al privado



¿De quién es ese bullate? ¿De Siken?


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Se vio ?? Okkk



Si se vio, pregunta... :baba:


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Se vio ?? Okkk



tienes buena cara hoy ¿eh? :::Baile:


----------



## Alaskha (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> tienes buena cara hoy ¿eh? :::Baile:



La de siempre jijiji


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> ¿De quién es ese bullate? ¿De Siken?



Eso es un fake de por ahí del hinternec, carahormiga


----------



## HATE (8 Jun 2016)

El culo lo he sacado de este enlace:

Porn pics of fuckme/ follame (Page 1)

A mi ese rollo no me va pero vamos que he visto a algun forero interesado en el tema :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## genki (8 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Se vio ?? Okkk



Pues no, para no variar...


----------



## Alaskha (8 Jun 2016)

HATE dijo:


> El culo lo he sacado de este enlace:
> 
> 
> 
> A mi ese rollo no me va pero vamos que he visto a algun forero interesado en el tema :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Para una vez que lo pongo yo y me quita el.protagonismo uno de internet :ouch:


genki dijo:


> Pues no, para no variar...



Se siente ....


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Pues no, para no variar...



P
L
I
N
G
A
O

::


----------



## genki (8 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Para una vez que lo pongo yo y me quita el.protagonismo uno de internet :ouch:
> 
> Se siente ....





Don Depresor dijo:


> P
> L
> I
> N
> ...



Ahí, ahí, haciendo daño....


----------



## Brigit (8 Jun 2016)

¿Y Barullo pone algo o solo barulla? :fiufiu:


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> ¿Y Barullo pone algo o solo barulla? :fiufiu:



Pongo el chiringo ¿te parece poco? 

la que no pone nunca nada eres tú, Brigi, trufita 

a ver cómo te sienta el bikini, muestranoslo :Baile:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

dino Coppola dijo:


> He visto uno!!! aleluya hermanos!!!



>Hostias, coppUla, cuanto tiempo.......


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> ¿Y Barullo pone algo o solo barulla? :fiufiu:



barullo no se, pero yo no enseño en abierto. 8:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> ¿Y Barullo pone algo o solo barulla? :fiufiu:



¿ Y ustec quien es?


----------



## Alaskha (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> ¿Y Barullo pone algo o solo barulla? :fiufiu:



Hola guapa, saludos :X


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> ¿ Y ustec quien es?



Una que siempre se escurre como una culebra la jodía ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Una que siempre se escurre como una culebra la jodía ::



No, si yo preguntaba por que con ese nik, lo mismo es de la orden del Toison de joro y eso :rolleye:


----------



## susanojuicio (8 Jun 2016)

pero bullates limpitos o recién cagados?


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> No, si yo preguntaba por que con ese nik, lo mismo es de la orden del Toison de joro y eso :rolleye:



Sea lo que sea el toison ese... ya te digo yo que no lo enseña. ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

susanojuicio dijo:


> pero bullates limpitos o recién cagados?



Te remito al hilo de guarricion?


----------



## Alaskha (8 Jun 2016)

susanojuicio dijo:


> pero bullates limpitos o recién cagados?



Es mio estaba limpito y blanquito :o

:XX:


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Es mio estaba limpito y blanquito :o
> 
> :XX:



Y apetecible, añado. :o


----------



## Brigit (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Pongo el chiringo ¿te parece poco?
> 
> la que no pone nunca nada eres tú, Brigi, trufita
> 
> a ver cómo te sienta el bikini, muestranoslo :Baile:



Hay que reconocer que tienes arte pidiendo. A ver a qué otro forero le harían caso, eh, eh? 

Nah, es que estaba por otro lado discutiendo sobre toros y vine por la guardería para airearme, jaja.


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Ya está aqui Lola...suenan las sirenas :::fiufiu:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Y apetecible, añado. :o



Lo he visto una milesima de segundo.

una pena.....


----------



## susanojuicio (8 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Es mio estaba limpito y blanquito :o
> 
> :XX:



estaba......


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que tienes arte pidiendo. A ver a qué otro forero le harían caso, eh, eh?
> 
> Nah, es que estaba por otro lado discutiendo sobre toros y vine por la guardería para airearme, jaja.



Si, al final, entre cuernos anda el juego. ::


----------



## Brigit (8 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Hola guapa, saludos :X



Hola, Alaskha ¿qué tal? Este barullo sale a la calle, ve carne, y hala, a pedir. :


----------



## Alaskha (8 Jun 2016)

susanojuicio dijo:


> estaba......



Si ... Porque ya quité la foto, pero sigue igual


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que tienes arte pidiendo. A ver a qué otro forero le harían caso, eh, eh?
> 
> Nah, es que estaba por otro lado discutiendo sobre toros y vine por la guardería para airearme, jaja.



Gracias mazapan...

si algún día te animas ya sabes, que aqui sabemos lo que mejor te puede quedar conjuntando pareo y bikini jijiji::

besines juapar :X


----------



## Brigit (8 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Si, al final, entre cuernos anda el juego. ::



Cuernos, pitones, embestidas...para que luego digan que la tradición no manda.


----------



## Don Depresor (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> Cuernos, pitones, embestidas...para que luego digan que la tradición no manda.



El empitonar es un arte, he dicho. 8:


----------



## Alaskha (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> Hola, Alaskha ¿qué tal? Este barullo sale a la calle, ve carne, y hala, a pedir. :



Así es feliz el chico 

Bien, como siempre tirando. Espero que tú genial :X


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> Cuernos, pitones, embestidas...para que luego digan que la tradición no manda.



Lo que mas abunda por aqui por parte de las feminas son los naturales y las veronicas.

Lo sepa


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> Cuernos, pitones, embestidas...para que luego digan que la tradición no manda.



Lo de los pitones...¿lo puedes ilustrar? :::Baile:

lo de la embestida ya lo sé, aunque te prefiero emdesnuda si ves que tal ::


----------



## Brigit (8 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Lo que mas abunda por aqui por parte de las feminas son los naturales y las veronicas.
> 
> Lo sepa



Clásicos que no fallan si están bien hechos. Cualquier cosa menos el salto de la rana y similares.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> Clásicos que no fallan si están bien hechos. Cualquier cosa menos el salto de la rana y similares.



Aqui somos puristas, oija.

Pone mas una buena veronica que una empitonada estratosferica.


----------



## Brigit (8 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Así es feliz el chico
> 
> Bien, como siempre tirando. Espero que tú genial :X



Gracias, pecosilla, igualmente. Si estamos por aquí es porque no estamos tan mal. Para discutir con tanto...pprrrffff...hay que estar fuerte, jaja.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 22:39 ----------




capcom dijo:


> Aqui somos puristas, oija.
> 
> Pone mas una buena veronica que una empitonada estratosferica.



Yo también, delante de un bicho hay que ponerse serio. No me gustan los números de circo ni las almohadillas por el aire.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 22:42 ----------




barullo dijo:


> Lo de los pitones...¿lo puedes ilustrar? :::Baile:
> 
> lo de la embestida ya lo sé, aunque te prefiero emdesnuda si ves que tal ::



No puedo, después vienen los podemitas corriendo a decir que es una crueldad poner esas imágenes y tampoco hay que provocarlos.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> Gracias, pecosilla, igualmente. Si estamos por aquí es porque no estamos tan mal. Para discutir con tanto...pprrrffff...hay que estar fuerte, jaja.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 22:39 ----------
> 
> ...



Entonces le gustará José tomas, :


----------



## Brigit (8 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Entonces le gustará José tomas, :



Por supuesto, pero solo lo vi una vez. :´(

---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 22:48 ----------

Bueno, ahora hay que dejar a Barullo con su hilo, que este tema puede enfriar a más de uno. )


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> Gracias, pecosilla, igualmente. Si estamos por aquí es porque no estamos tan mal. Para discutir con tanto...pprrrffff...hay que estar fuerte, jaja.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 22:39 ----------
> 
> ...



Dónde esté una buena corrida, Brigi, que se quite el fútbol...y los toros, y los toros holles :::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Dónde esté una buena corrida, Brigi, que se quite el fútbol...y los toros, y los toros holles :::



Donde esté una buena faena, faena, trufito, faena. :


----------



## Brigit (8 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Donde esté una buena faena, faena, trufito, faena. :



Uf, es que hasta el lenguaje taurino es bonito. Es lo que hay.

Buenas noches, buenos bullates.


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Donde esté una buena faena, faena, trufito, faena. :



El chiste es como digo yo, listocorral ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> El chiste es como digo yo, listocorral ::



El chiste, si

Lo elegante es faena.

Sin faena, no hay corrida.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Jun 2016)

Que tramáis morenos ? Algún melafó justificado ?


----------



## El cipotecón (8 Jun 2016)

Este hilo es una alegoría de lo que cuesta en realidad ver un chumino. 

Cuatrocientas páginas dando la barila o cinco euros. 

Venga, a escote entre todos.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2016)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Este hilo es una alegoría de lo que cuesta en realidad ver un chumino.
> 
> Cuatrocientas páginas dando la barila o cinco euros.
> 
> Venga, a escote entre todos.



Y.... resucitó de entre los polvos.....:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Bueno y por aqui ¿qué? ::Baile:


----------



## Frieda (9 Jun 2016)

¿Qué son los bullates?

¿De qué va este hilo?


----------



## Venator (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno y por aqui ¿qué? ::Baile:










¿Qué pasa, maehtro? Ayer por la tarde estuve un ratín ratón en mano cotilleando el hilo, pero con las calles llenas de chortinas, qué pintamos aquí esperando a godot? ienso:


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Frieda dijo:


> ¿Qué son los bullates?
> 
> ¿De qué va este hilo?



¿Nos pones una foto de tu culo, Frieda? ¿te animas? ::



Venator dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa, maehtro? Ayer por la tarde estuve un ratín ratón en mano cotilleando el hilo, pero con las calles llenas de chortinas, qué pintamos aquí esperando a godot? ienso:



Eso digo yo también...pero para pasar el rato hasta que sales viene bien ¿no? ::


----------



## Venator (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Eso digo yo también...pero para pasar el rato hasta que sales viene bien ¿no? ::



Llama a las trufitas. 

Trufitas... mis, mis... :fiufiu:


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Venator dijo:


> Llama a las trufitas.
> 
> Trufitas... mis, mis... :fiufiu:



Ya estamos en ello ::


----------



## Frieda (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Nos pones una foto de tu culo, Frieda? ¿te animas? ::




¿En este antro?, no me parece buena idea.


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Frieda dijo:


> ¿En este antro?, no me parece buena idea.



Vamos a ver: 

que no se trata de que pongas la foto y la dejes toda la vida...

la pones y la retiras en unos pocos minutos...

y si te apetece a otra hora la repites o pones nuevas...eso tú misma, piruleta


----------



## Frieda (9 Jun 2016)

Preveo mucho éxito a este hilo. 



Spoiler


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Joder vaya culo pa forrar mis pelotas, Frieda, trufita :8::X::


----------



## Venator (9 Jun 2016)

¿No era el fake de siempre :X:X ? Y yo en el hilo antitrigo :XX:


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Venator dijo:


> ¿No era el fake de siempre :X:X ? Y yo en el hilo antitrigo :XX:



Yo creo que no...y además lo ha dejado un buen rato

Jracias, Frieda, y cuando quieras puedes poner más fotos :Baile:


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (9 Jun 2016)

Venator dijo:


> ¿No era el fake de siempre :X:X ? Y yo en el hilo antitrigo :XX:



La afoto la ha dejado casi quince minutos, no como otras shemalotas que es un visto y no visto.


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> La afoto la ha dejado casi quince minutos, no como otras shemalotas que es un visto y no visto.









no te quejes tanto que menos da una piedra, pisachanclas ::


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> no te quejes tanto que menos da una piedra, pisachanclas ::



No, si yo no me quejo Trufito...y menos con la tendencia de culos grandes, generosos y blanquitos que se ven por aquí ya que en ediciones de otros años había cierta tendencia al culocarpetismo.


----------



## Venator (9 Jun 2016)

Frieda dijo:


> Preveo mucho éxito a este hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hola juapa, editas o ke ase? ::


----------



## Papo de luz (9 Jun 2016)

Viagra en boca me hallo


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> No, si yo no me quejo Trufito...y menos con la tendencia de culos grandes, generosos y blanquitos que se ven por aquí ya que en ediciones de otros años había cierta tendencia al culocarpetismo.



Las culocarpetas también tienen su azote holles :Baile:


----------



## Unlucky (9 Jun 2016)

¿Como va el tema?


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Como va el tema?



Pues han puesto Alaskha y Frieda, como nuevo jran fichaje...:

faltas sólo tú, guitarra española :Baile:


----------



## Frieda (9 Jun 2016)

Spoiler



:X:X:X



+10 chars


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Jun 2016)

Frieda dijo:


> +10 chars



Por fin una foto que no me pierdo


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (9 Jun 2016)




----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

*Esa Frieda como mola se merece una ola oooooooh* :Aplauso:

coño si está aqui la Symphorosa bieeeeennnnn:Baile:


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


>



No puedo, que estoy en el curro :


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jun 2016)

Frieda dijo:


> +10 chars



Vaya por Diox !!!! :8:
Tenemos chica nueva en la oficina ? :


----------



## Frieda (9 Jun 2016)

Buf, hace mucho calor por el sur. Esta vez algo más fresquito ....




Spoiler



*Os apetece unos helados *


----------



## Unlucky (9 Jun 2016)

Pues yo estoy tramando algo, morenos...
:X



Spoiler



:X:X


----------



## genki (9 Jun 2016)

Toma ya!!!!


Que ganas de postre me ha entrado...



Veo que me he perdido una cuantas....:´(


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Huy la mosquetera del rey en ligueritos ::

bieeeennnn :Baile:


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues yo estoy tramando algo, morenos...
> :X



La madre que me parió, otra que he conseguido ver


----------



## Papo de luz (9 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Toma ya!!!!
> 
> 
> Que ganas de postre me ha entrado...
> ...



Pues yo me las he perdido todas, y el viagra sigue haciendo efecto


----------



## Gorkako (9 Jun 2016)

Pero esto qué es¿?

No le pueden echar a uno del trabajo tranquilo ::


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Pero esto qué es¿?
> 
> No le pueden echar a uno del trabajo tranquilo ::



¿cómo lo ves? ::


----------



## Gorkako (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿cómo lo ves? ::



No he visto na ::


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


>



Symphorosa que ya estás tardando trufita :::Baile:


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> No he visto na ::



Ya, por eso mismo te lo digo, caratrucha ::

Pues te has perdido a Alaskha, a Lolita (2 veces) y a nuestra nueva amijar Frieda otras 2 veces :Baile:

falta Symphorosa, que ha asomado el morro pero está muy vagonetas últimamente para posar ::


----------



## genki (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, por eso mismo te lo digo, caratrucha ::
> 
> Pues te has perdido a Alaskha, a Lolita (2 veces) y a nuestra nueva amijar Frieda otras 2 veces :Baile:
> 
> falta Symphorosa, que ha asomado el morro pero está muy vagonetas últimamente para posar ::



He llegao a la última de la ardillica... 
Bueno, al menos he visto el 20% de las fotos


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> He llegao a la última de la ardillica...
> Bueno, al menos he visto el 20% de las fotos



Excelente foto aunque no era del tracas...

las de Frieda eran de azote por mala :::Baile:


----------



## genki (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Excelente foto aunque no era del tracas...
> 
> las de Frieda eran de azote por mala :::Baile:



Buffff.....


----------



## ETERNA SORPRENDIDA (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, por eso mismo te lo digo, caratrucha ::
> 
> Pues te has perdido a Alaskha, a Lolita (2 veces) y a nuestra nueva amijar Frieda otras 2 veces :Baile:
> 
> falta Symphorosa, que ha asomado el morro pero está muy vagonetas últimamente para posar ::



Me cachis!!! he puesto el culo y de nada vale... ejem...


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

ETERNA SORPRENDIDA dijo:


> Me cachis!!! he puesto el culo y de nada vale... ejem...



Qué pegotera eres ¿no te da verguenza engañar a estos chavales? ::


----------



## ETERNA SORPRENDIDA (9 Jun 2016)

Ahí os quedáis... pajilleros!!!


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (9 Jun 2016)

El nivel de las afotos ha pasado de la típica foto de bullate con vrajas demijrantes de topitos a todo un despliegue de lencería, medias, transparencias, ligueros...es de reconocer que las shemalotas están aumentando el nivel.


----------



## ETERNA SORPRENDIDA (9 Jun 2016)

A ver... que os quiero mucho pero no tengo por menos que deciros LO QUE SOIS


----------



## Limón (9 Jun 2016)

A ver si haceis un resumen, cabrones!
De los mejores momentos!


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> El nivel de las afotos ha pasado de la típica foto de bullate con vrajas demijrantes de topitos a todo un despliegue de lencería, medias, transparencias, ligueros...es de reconocer que las shemalotas están aumentando el nivel.



En mis hilos siempre ha habido lencería de postín de las forenses 

No sé cuando has visto tú eso de las bragas demigrantes de topitos y a quién ienso:


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> En mis hilos siempre ha habido lencería de postín de las forenses
> 
> No sé cuando has visto tú eso de las bragas demigrantes de topitos y a quién ienso:



No te hagas en orejas ni el longuis que sabes de que te hablo rascaescrotos, estas nuevas generaciones de shemalotas están pegando fuerte y se curran más las fotos y el encuadre que otras aunque tú no lo quieras decir por si se pica alguna de las antiguas y se pasa por aquí a enseñar los mofletes.::


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Limón dijo:


> A ver si haceis un resumen, cabrones!
> De los mejores momentos!



Resumen para vagonetas que no leen ni la página anterior:

Pues te has perdido a Alaskha, a Lolita (2 veces) y a nuestra nueva amijar Frieda otras 2 veces :Baile:

falta Symphorosa, que ha asomado el morro pero está muy vagonetas últimamente para posar ::



Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> No te hagas en orejas ni el longuis que sabes de que te hablo rascaescrotos, estas nuevas generaciones de shemalotas están pegando fuerte y se curran más las fotos y el encuadre que otras aunque tú no lo quieras decir por si se pica alguna de las antiguas y se pasa por aquí a enseñar los mofletes.::



Ni puta idea de lo que hablas...

ya que lo tienes tan claro dí quienes son en lugar de tanta indirecta y rodeos ienso:

parece que te da miedo decirlo ya que has sacado tú el tema, pisachanclas, no vaya a ser que te lean y se enfaden contigo :: :fiufiu:


----------



## ETERNA SORPRENDIDA (9 Jun 2016)

Pues ahí te quedas, rascachanclas, pidechanclas, pillachanclas, tontochanclas... pero si así eres feliz... te queremos barullo!!!

Me encanta que consigas reirte y me hagas de reir


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (9 Jun 2016)

barullo
Ni puta idea de lo que hablas...
ya que lo tienes tan claro dí quienes son en lugar de tanta indirecta y rodeos :pienso:
parece que te da miedo decirlo ya que has sacado tú el tema dijo:


> No, si a mi me la suda que se enfanden conmigo, lo que digo es que antes se lo curraban menos porque había menos competencia.


----------



## Unlucky (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> parece que te da miedo decirlo ya que has sacado tú el tema, pisachanclas, no vaya a ser que te lean y se enfaden contigo :: :fiufiu:



Cállate ya tronchapeines!!

Abrazafarolas, cierrabares, cansaliebres....


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

ETERNA SORPRENDIDA dijo:


> Pues ahí te quedas, rascachanclas, pidechanclas, pillachanclas, tontochanclas... pero si así eres feliz... te queremos barullo!!!
> 
> Me encanta que consigas reirte y me hagas de reir



Vale bizcochito, pero a ver si te animas y pones el tracas sin trolleos, que yo sé que lo estás deseando cuca ::



Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> No, si a mi me la suda que se enfanden conmigo, lo que digo es que antes se lo curraban menos porque había menos competencia.



Te has cagao, bacalao, pero por las patas abajo además...:XX:

hasta has citado como el culo de los nervios que tienes del charco en el que te has metido, jiñao jojojo::

lo que has dicho, que lo ha visto todo el mundo, es que te molan más las bragas de estas forenses que las de otras que te da miedo mencionar porque te parecen de mercadillo no te jode ::


----------



## Unlucky (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Vale bizcochito, pero a ver si te animas y pones el tracas sin trolleos, que yo sé que lo estás deseando cuca ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...





La ropa interior de mercadillo ha de ser derroida.
No soporto las cosas feas. 
Taluec.


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Cállate ya tronchapeines!!
> 
> Abrazafarolas, cierrabares, cansaliebres....



El de las comparaciones es el ciruojales de chapas, a mi qué cojones me cuentas ::



Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> La ropa interior de mercadillo ha de ser derroida.
> No soporto las cosas feas.
> Taluec.



Muy bien...ilustra con foto tuya para que comprendamos la diferencia ::


----------



## genki (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Muy bien...ilustra con foto tuya para que comprendamos la diferencia ::



Pero en un rato, que me voy a ausentar unos minutos


----------



## Unlucky (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> El de las comparaciones es el ciruojales de chapas, a mi qué cojones me cuentas ::
> 
> 
> 
> Muy bien...ilustra con foto tuya para que comprendamos la diferencia ::



Cuando esté mi perrete por aquí te enseño la diferencia.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Cuando esté mi perrete por aquí te enseño la diferencia.



toy aquí, agazapao ::


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Cuando esté mi perrete por aquí te enseño la diferencia.



¿no te cansas del bicho ese? ::::


----------



## Don Depresor (9 Jun 2016)

¿Hoy, hoy os da por enseñar y cambiar de hilo?

¡Hijos de fruta!


----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> ¿Hoy, hoy os da por enseñar y cambiar de hilo?
> 
> ¡Hijos de fruta!



Fué ayer, caraestaca ::


----------



## Don Depresor (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Fué ayer, caraestaca ::



Te odio. :|


----------



## genki (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Fué ayer, caraestaca ::





Don Depresor dijo:


> Te odio. :|



No sus enfadéis , anda, fumad un algo de la paz y ya.

PD: entraba ilusionado y encuentro pelea...


----------



## Don Depresor (9 Jun 2016)

Un poquito de compasion para con un shurmano, ¿no? ::


----------



## Alaskha (9 Jun 2016)

Jijijiji




Spoiler



Y no es culo ...




Spoiler













Spoiler



Había chicha :X


----------



## Don Depresor (9 Jun 2016)




----------



## barullo (9 Jun 2016)

visto y no visto holles ::

peazo lolas hoyga ::


----------



## Alaskha (9 Jun 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> No te hagas en orejas ni el longuis que sabes de que te hablo rascaescrotos, estas nuevas generaciones de shemalotas están pegando fuerte y se curran más las fotos y el encuadre que otras aunque tú no lo quieras decir por si se pica alguna de las antiguas y se pasa por aquí a enseñar los mofletes.::




Habrá de todo, no ??


----------



## genki (9 Jun 2016)

:baba: :baba:

Da gusto entrar por aquí...


----------



## Alaskha (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> visto y no visto holles ::
> 
> peazo lolas hoyga ::



Rápida pero intensa :XX:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (9 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Rápida pero intensa :XX:



Que pasa has enseñado ....mas de lo debido ::


----------



## Don Depresor (9 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Que pasa has enseñado ....mas de lo debido ::



Lo justo y necesario, tu. Aunque en nuestro caso, con una foto del codo, nosotros ya... ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (9 Jun 2016)

harley66 dijo:


> toy aquí, agazapao ::



h
u
e
l
e

b
r
a
g
a
s

---------- Post added 09-jun-2016 at 20:42 ----------




Don Depresor dijo:


> Lo justo y necesario, tu. Aunque en nuestro caso, con una foto del codo, nosotros ya... ::



No se preocupe.

Hay una vida, interesante, mas alla de los culos .

En el zara de mi ciudad sin ir mas lejos, ::


----------



## Alaskha (9 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Que pasa has enseñado ....mas de lo debido ::



Un suje muy mono  y no de mercadillo :no:


----------



## Don Depresor (9 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> h
> u
> e
> l
> ...



Ah, el zara, ese remanso de paz, buena lectura y mejor musica clasica...

¡Mañana voy a darme una vuelta! 8:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (9 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Un suje muy mono  y no de mercadillo :no:



que bien ¿eh?


----------



## Alaskha (9 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> que bien ¿eh?



Y qué culpa tengo que te la pierdas. :'(


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (9 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Y qué culpa tengo que te la pierdas. :'(



Y quien le ha echado la culpa a naide? ::


----------



## Unlucky (9 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿no te cansas del bicho ese? ::::



No me canso, es un amor de perrete. :X

Lo que estás es celosón, porque solo tengo hogos para él...:rolleye:

---------- Post added 09-jun-2016 at 22:13 ----------

¿Está por aqui mi perrete agazapado?

Jaaaarly!!
Mira...


Spoiler



:X:X


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (9 Jun 2016)

Jojojojojo

Esto de la lenceria fina es...... definitivo

Pedazo de ....todo

:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> No me canso, es un amor de perrete. :X
> 
> Lo que estás es celosón, porque solo tengo hogos para él...:rolleye:
> 
> ...



no. Estaba cenando......:cook:


----------



## Unlucky (9 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> no. Estaba cenando......:cook:



Pues una pena, porque era preciosa.
¿Quieres verla?8:


----------



## genki (9 Jun 2016)

Me cago en la de oros , bastos, y todos los palos del mundo. Ni lo había visto


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (9 Jun 2016)

Perreteeeeeeeee

no cites ........


----------



## Unlucky (9 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Perreteeeeeeeee
> 
> no cites ........



Le voy a tener que dar tas tas en el culete


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues una pena, porque era preciosa.
> ¿Quieres verla?8:



sep.............

---------- Post added 09-jun-2016 at 22:35 ----------




capcom dijo:


> Perreteeeeeeeee
> 
> no cites ........





Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Le voy a tener que dar tas tas en el culete



Pero si ya estaba editado pisachanclas !!! :


----------



## Unlucky (9 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> sep.............



Pero no cites, eh?



Spoiler



:X:X


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (9 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> sep.............
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-jun-2016 at 22:35 ----------
> 
> ...



A mi plim

Hablelo con las jartistas, o con el terrateniente


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pero no cites, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.................................


----------



## genki (9 Jun 2016)

Cuando me vuelva la sangre al ceLebro, comento.... :baba::baba:


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Cuando me vuelva la sangre al ceLebro, comento.... :baba::baba:



yo la tengo toda en el cerebro principal........::


----------



## genki (9 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo la tengo toda en el cerebro principal........::



En el ceLebro de la BESTIA.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (9 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Cuando me vuelva la sangre al ceLebro, comento.... :baba::baba:



Celebre, celebre con todos ::


----------



## Unlucky (9 Jun 2016)

Pero no me salen bien, necesito ayuda.

Tengo tomas falsas...




Spoiler



:o:o:X


----------



## Dodoritos (9 Jun 2016)

Este es el jilo donde los trannies del foro se prueban su lencería?


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> En el ceLebro de la BESTIA.



ahí, ahí....... justo ahí .....:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (9 Jun 2016)

jojojojo

Falsas dice


----------



## genki (9 Jun 2016)

A esta no he llegado.....


----------



## El cipotecón (9 Jun 2016)

susenator dijo:


> La madre que me parió, otra que he conseguido ver



Bueno, se ve que al final ha habido marro y me lo he perdido todo. :|

Al menos me quedo con este gif molón de Suso. ::::


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Jun 2016)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Bueno, se ve que al final ha habido marro y me lo he perdido todo. :|
> 
> Al menos me quedo con este gif molón de Suso. ::::



Yo es que soy muy molón en todos los sentidos, por eso no me ponen en las listas, por pura envidia :|


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

Vaya fiestuqui ayer...qué bien ¿eh? ::::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya fiestuqui ayer...qué bien ¿eh? ::::



No lo sabe ustec bien

Hubo unos tres melafo como si no hubiera mañana, consecutivos


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

ya, todo el día esperando y va y las pone a las tantas...::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ya, todo el día esperando y va y las pone a las tantas...::



Cuanto lo lamento, oija

Lo de la garita tiene sus ventajas, ya sabe


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ya, todo el día esperando y va y las pone a las tantas...::



Y eso que lo avisé por la mañana...

¿Quieres un pase matinal?


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Y eso que lo avisé por la mañana...
> 
> ¿Quieres un pase matinal?



No, que me viene mal ahora


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No, que me viene mal ahora



Pues una lástima, si te viene mal y mi perrete no está agazapado, pues nada...
Otra vez será.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues una lástima, si te viene mal y mi perrete no está agazapado, pues nada...
> Otra vez será.



Y a los demas que..¿ que nos den ?

¿ Solo le pones a estos dos viejunos pre pitopausicos?

::::


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Y a los demas que..¿ que nos den ?
> 
> ¿ Solo le pones a estos dos viejunos pre pitopausicos?
> 
> ::::



No que va...:no::no:

Si siempre se la pierde el tronchapeines...


----------



## Gorkako (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> *Y a los demas que*..¿ que nos den ?
> 
> ¿ Solo le pones a estos dos viejunos pre pitopausicos?
> 
> ::::



Semos floreros de segunda ::

También hay que pensar que hay mucho trucho por guardería...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Semos floreros de segunda ::
> 
> También hay que pensar que hay mucho trucho por guardería...



Cierto

Somos pagafantas virtuales explotados.

Me voy a inmolar, godert, ya esta bien de tanta opresión


----------



## Gorkako (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Cierto
> 
> Somos pagafantas virtuales explotados.
> 
> Me voy a inmolar, godert, ya esta bien de tanta opresión



Semos los betas de los bites ::


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Semos los betas de los bites ::



Lo que sois es unos llorones...

Voy a llamar a la buabuambulancia...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Lo que sois es unos llorones...
> 
> Voy a llamar a la buabuambulancia...



Lo ves Gorki ?

Cortnudos y apaleados.....:|


----------



## Gorkako (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Lo ves Gorki ?
> 
> Cortnudos y apaleados.....:|



Yo antes molaba ::


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Lo ves Gorki ?
> 
> Cortnudos y apaleados.....:|



Venga, va por hustedecs...



Spoiler



:X:X


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:

Goder, goder, goder


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

Jodo lo que lloran estos 2 :


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Yo antes molaba ::



Eso era antes de empujar un carrito, carapater...::


----------



## Gorkako (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Eso era antes de empujar un carrito, carapater...::



carapater y sin ingresos :| estoy derroido... voy a ver si vuelvo a mi rincón....


PD. te fo!!!!


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Jodo lo que lloran estos 2 :



Si, si, pero te hemos arreglado el fap fap fap mañanero.

¿ o te la has perdido???


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Si, si, pero te hemos arreglado el fap fap fap mañanero.
> 
> ¿ o te la has perdido???



La he visto pero no puedo estar pendiente ahora


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

Esta Lola? Dile que se ponga holles ::

Enviado desde mi HTC One mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Esta Lola? Dile que se ponga holles ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC One mediante Tapatalk



Díceme. 8:


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Díceme. 8:



Que me tienes abandonado el kiosko para irte a otros chiringos y eso no es bueno para el negosi, bizcochito ::


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Que me tienes abandonado el kiosko para irte a otros chiringos y eso no es bueno para el negosi, bizcochito ::



¿Qué negosi?
¿El tuyo?

Porque yo soy libre como un pajarito y no veo un leuro en ninguno de los dos lados.


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Qué negosi?
> ¿El tuyo?
> 
> Porque yo soy libre como un pajarito y no veo un leuro en ninguno de los dos lados.



Pero aqui te queremos que te cagas y tienes mas fans, piruleta 

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 13:42 ----------

Que tienes pajarito dices?::

Enviado desde mi HTC One mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Jun 2016)

Cabrones que estoy currando todo agobiado y me pierdo las fotos, iros todos a tomar por culo :|


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

El jran shaman barullates os invoca al jran akelarre de viernes tarde, oh brujas digooo trufitas ::


----------



## Frieda (10 Jun 2016)

Spoiler



ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Jun 2016)

Frieda dijo:


>



Esa eres tú ???? Joder........... temefó como si no hubiera mañana........::


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

Me vais a perdonar, pero no tiene mucho que ver con el de ayer...


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Me vais a perdonar, pero no tiene mucho que ver con el de ayer...



Troll is in the air ? ienso:


----------



## Frieda (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Me vais a perdonar, pero no tiene mucho que ver con el de ayer...



Claro, es de hace varias semanas ....


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Troll is in the air ? ienso:



Pues a mi me da que sí.
Además las deja mucho, cosa sospechosa.


----------



## Frieda (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues a mi me da que sí.
> Además las deja mucho, cosa sospechosa.



Las fotos son mías, no sé porque os ponéis así.


----------



## Gorkako (10 Jun 2016)

Frieda dijo:


> Las fotos son mías, no sé porque os ponéis así.



Lola celosona!


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Lola celosona!



¡¡Gorki!!

Que no salgas de tu hilo...Fus, fus..


----------



## Gorkako (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡¡Gorki!!
> 
> Que no salgas de tu hilo...Fus, fus..



Opresora! ::


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡¡Gorki!!
> 
> Que no salgas de tu hilo...Fus, fus..



Si vas a poner foto mándame antes un wasap, una paloma mensajera o algo así :|


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

susenator dijo:


> Si vas a poner foto mándame antes un wasap, una paloma mensajera o algo así :|



Dame tú número, para el guasa, tu dirección, para que la paloma sepa dónde tiene que ir y ya si eso las coordenadas, para mandar señales de jumo hacía allá...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Buenooooooo
Que pasa por aqui


----------



## Gorkako (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Buenooooooo
> Que pasa por aqui



Que Lola duda de el porte de Frieda ::


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Dame tú número, para el guasa, tu dirección, para que la paloma sepa dónde tiene que ir y ya si eso las coordenadas, para mandar señales de jumo hacía allá...



A la paloma dile que busque en Canarias una casa con una terraza con muchas flores, dile que no se preocupe por mis gatas, que son cariñosas :|


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Que Lola duda de el porte de Frieda ::



Ah, yo es que aun no la he visto oijan

Tiene facil solucion: cartelito frieda y fecha 

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 15:56 ----------




susenator dijo:


> A la paloma dile que busque en Canarias una casa con una terraza con muchas flores, dile que no se preocupe por mis gatas, que son cariñosas :|



Vete ya practicar con la barbacoa joder !

Que no se puede estar intentando follar por todas pàrtes a todas horas ::


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Ah, yo es que aun no la he visto oijan
> 
> Tiene facil solucion: cartelito frieda y fecha
> 
> ...



¿Has visto?

Qué frescazo!!


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Vete ya practicar con la barbacoa joder !
> 
> Que no se puede estar intentando follar por todas pàrtes a todas horas ::



Yo hago deporte, me sobran fuerzas y amor para todas, soy muy cariñoso y me gusta repartir tanto amor por el mundo.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Has visto?
> 
> Qué frescazo!!



andara con la tercera pata el homvre, el verano y tal

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 16:01 ----------




susenator dijo:


> Yo hago deporte, me sobran fuerzas y amor para todas, soy muy cariñoso y me gusta repartir tanto amor por el mundo.



vale, vale.

Como no mojes mañana veras la juerga....


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

Pues si tu...


(no citeis)



Spoiler



:X:X:X


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Yo es que...esto....

Unas fantas ahora mismo????


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues si tu...
> 
> 
> (no citeis)


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Yo es que...esto....
> 
> Unas fantas ahora mismo????



Venga, unas fantas juaporl. :X


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Venga, unas fantas juaporl. :X



Pasame las coordenadas, que secuestro un helicoptero ahora mismo.


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Pasame las coordenadas, que secuestro un helicoptero ahora mismo.



Si ya lo sabes, calle Zorrilla...::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Si ya lo sabes, calle Zorrilla...::



Goder es verdad :: ::

hay helipuerto y todo :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Goder es verdad :: ::
> 
> hay helipuerto y todo :rolleye::rolleye:



A ver si no me dejas colgada como el perrete...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> A ver si no me dejas colgada como el perrete...



Tranquila que yo no tengo pre-pitopausia ni temor de hacienda


----------



## Gorkako (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> A ver si no me dejas colgada como el perrete...



Esque perrete es ver un culo y se pierde


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Esque perrete es ver un culo y se pierde



Normal.

A su edad necesitará un par de cajas de vinagra y un chute de testosterona para pelarsela ...eso pasa factura olles.


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

Frieda dijo:


>





Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues si tu...



¿Podéis repetir, amijas? :::Baile:


----------



## Rizzo (10 Jun 2016)

Se va uno unos días y se monta la bacanal...

::


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

Rizzo dijo:


> Se va uno unos días y se monta la bacanal...
> 
> ::



¿te das cuenta, nudos?







Ha sido visto y no visto ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Que pasa, ¿ hay puto furgos?

El perrete sepsico y yo estamos por aqui, lo sepan las churris.


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Que pasa, ¿ hay puto furgos?
> 
> El perrete sepsico y yo estamos por aqui, lo sepan las churris.



Sí, pero vamos sin problemas holles ::


----------



## Unlucky (10 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Que pasa, ¿ hay puto furgos?
> 
> El perrete sepsico y yo estamos por aqui, lo sepan las churris.



El perrete está viendo escotes de milfs en blog de Hoguete.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> El perrete está viendo escotes de milfs en blog de Hoguete.



Querras decir en la mierda del blog de oguete


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2016)

pues él se lo pierde...venga pon la de antes :Baile:::


----------



## El cipotecón (11 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> El perrete está viendo escotes de milfs en blog de Hoguete.



El perrete por aquí. el perrete por allá.....

No, no y no!, los mimitos por privado y en público hay que dejar la puerta abierta por si acaso.

Y más tratándose del chucho. De ese no te puedes fiar.:|:|


----------



## Unlucky (11 Jun 2016)

El cipotecón dijo:


> El perrete por aquí. el perrete por allá.....
> 
> No, no y no!, los mimitos por privado y en público hay que dejar la puerta abierta por si acaso.
> 
> Y más tratándose del chucho. De ese no te puedes fiar.:|:|



¿Pero eso no es de frescazas?


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (11 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Pero eso no es de frescazas?



¿ Usted que cree?


----------



## Unlucky (11 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> ¿ Usted que cree?



A mi me parece que sí...


----------



## El cipotecón (11 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Pero eso no es de frescazas?



No hija no, eso es de ser inteligente. Hac caso a este viejo que de eso sabe algo. :|

Tú tienes que entregar tu buyate a aquel que te demuestre verdadero amor. Si no te demuestra hamor no merece el tuyo.

Una vez metido el gato en la talega, entonces sí, mimitos durante una semana y después le prohíbes tener internet. Por el pornotube más que nada, que es adicto y él solo no sabe salir. 

Yo de ti le haría algo de caso a Capcom que parece buen tío y además da thanks. Pero sin mojarte mucho, vaya.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (11 Jun 2016)

El cipotecón dijo:


> No hija no, eso es de ser inteligente. Hac caso a este viejo que de eso sabe algo. :|
> 
> Tú tienes que entregar tu buyate a aquel que te demuestre verdadero amor. Si no te demuestra hamor no merece el tuyo.
> 
> ...



Le agradezco el capote.

Llevo detras de este bullate meses y ni puto caso oija, es dura la lola, por mas que lo intento no hay manera, solo consigo veronicas, naturales y banderillas :o:o


----------



## LadyBell-re (11 Jun 2016)

Mi "pequeña" aportacion al hilo o


----------



## vagodesigner (11 Jun 2016)

Arggggg

Enviado desde mi Aquaris_M4.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LadyBell-re (11 Jun 2016)

vagodesigner dijo:


> arggggg
> 
> enviado desde mi aquaris_m4.5 mediante tapatalk




:d

*********************


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (11 Jun 2016)

Pero tan temprano y ya andáis por aquí??? ::


Cipotecón, lo del privado como va? Tengo que pedirle cita? Hay que adjuntar foto? Cv? Vaya vaciando la bandeja que luego me da error y es una desilusión :|


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (11 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Pero tan temprano y ya andáis por aquí??? ::
> 
> 
> Cipotecón, lo del privado como va? Tengo que pedirle cita? Hay que adjuntar foto? Cv? Vaya vaciando la bandeja que luego me da error y es una desilusión :|



Yo la hacía a usted durmiendo, después de la semanita de mierda que se intuye que ha tenido


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (11 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Yo la hacía a usted durmiendo, después de la semanita de mierda que se intuye que ha tenido



Ya... Pues fíjese... Debe ser que me hago mayor o algo porque me he despertado a las 8 y media y ya no me puedo volver a dormir. :|

Luego me dará sueño a las 12 de la mañana, verás... :rolleye:


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Pero tan temprano y ya andáis por aquí??? ::
> 
> 
> Cipotecón, lo del privado como va? Tengo que pedirle cita? Hay que adjuntar foto? Cv? Vaya vaciando la bandeja que luego me da error y es una desilusión :|



Si el unionista no te acepta los MPs mandamelos a mi, que yo te lo acepto todo .....:rolleye:


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (11 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Si el unionista no te acepta los MPs mandamelos a mi, que yo te lo acepto todo .....:rolleye:



Tú aceptas todo de todas 

L
I
B
E
R
T
I
N
O


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (11 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Si el unionista no te acepta los MPs mandamelos a mi, que yo te lo acepto todo .....:rolleye:



¿ tu no habias tenido una bacanal con MILFS ayer?

O algo...


----------



## elpatatero (11 Jun 2016)

Buenos dias buyayes golozos.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## barullo (11 Jun 2016)

Hostin puti! matinal de sabadete y ni una nalga holles ::

qué bien ::


----------



## elpatatero (11 Jun 2016)

Tan poniendo las nalgas morenas pa mostrarme luego mis hamijas.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## Unlucky (11 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Le agradezco el capote.
> 
> Llevo detras de este bullate meses y ni puto caso oija, es dura la lola, por mas que lo intento no hay manera, solo consigo veronicas, naturales y banderillas :o:o



¡¡Hola Juaporl!!

¿Unas fantas?

Pero que sepas que n te voy a prohibir el hinternec, eh?


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (11 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡¡Hola Juaporl!!
> 
> ¿Unas fantas?
> 
> Pero que sepas que n te voy a prohibir el hinternec, eh?



:baba:

Escrito ha quedado

Voy para allá lo sepa


----------



## Unlucky (11 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> :baba:
> 
> Escrito ha quedado
> 
> Voy para allá lo sepa



Te pongo una foto para alegrarte el camino...:X


Spoiler



:X:X


----------



## Rizzo (11 Jun 2016)

Mandeeeee?

::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (11 Jun 2016)

Joder 

Me la he perdido
:´(


----------



## Unlucky (11 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Joder
> 
> Me la he perdido
> :´(



Creo que tu y todo el mundo...


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Tú aceptas todo de todas
> 
> L
> I
> ...



Pero.......pero que ataque más gratuito!!!!!


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (11 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pero.......pero que ataque más gratuito!!!!!



Qué tal la comida? Le gomitaste encima a alguna milf mamelluda del AMPA?


----------



## MasMax (11 Jun 2016)

Deberían prohibirse las fotos de culos con granos...


----------



## Unlucky (11 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pero.......pero que ataque más gratuito!!!!!



Pero si sabes que es cierto..


----------



## elpatatero (12 Jun 2016)

Buenas tardes hamijas y hamijos de los buyayes.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Creo que tu y todo el mundo...



Cómo te lo pasas ¿eh? :::



elpatatero dijo:


> Buenas tardes hamijas y hamijos de los buyayes.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi selular.



Patatero no te hacen ni caso ni a ti ni a tu selular holles ::::


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

Patatero: dí algo a ver si vienen a poner un bullate coño :::Baile:

tienes que llamarlas por su nombre:

Lolaaaaa...Friedaaa...¿dónde estáis? ::


----------



## elpatatero (12 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Patatero: dí algo a ver si vienen a poner un bullate coño :::Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Antes solo me hacia caso farrifollen pero dicen por ahi que conocio a un oligarca ruso y ya no muestra buyayes a los lumpemproletariados.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

elpatatero dijo:


> Antes solo me hacia caso farrifollen pero dicen por ahi que conocio a un oligarca ruso y ya no muestra buyayes a los lumpemproletariados.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi selular.



Oligarca puede que sea, pero tiene pinta de ser de más cerquita me parece ::

olvidala pronto que la Calasfarras Failer está muy dispersa holles ::

la dona e movile o como cojones se diga


----------



## elpatatero (12 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Oligarca puede que sea, pero tiene pinta de ser de más cerquita me parece ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No la olvidare jamas barullo, jamas, solo deseo que sea feliz y que lo gose rico.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## Unlucky (12 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Patatero: dí algo a ver si vienen a poner un bullate coño :::Baile:
> 
> tienes que llamarlas por su nombre:
> 
> Lolaaaaa...Friedaaa...¿dónde estáis? ::



¡¡¡Aquíiii!!


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

elpatatero dijo:


> No la olvidare jamas barullo, jamas, solo deseo que sea feliz y que lo gose rico.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi selular.



Qué bueniño eres...:

pero vamos, que no te importa ver otro tracas distinto ¿no? ::


----------



## elpatatero (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡¡¡Aquíiii!!




Aqui aparecio lola la perolas, las alarmas entre los pagafantas y los carapadres se han encendido en todos los dispositivos portatiles.


Enviado desde mi selular.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 16:18 ----------




barullo dijo:


> Qué bueniño eres...:
> 
> 
> 
> pero vamos, que no te importa ver otro tracas distinto ¿no? ::




Que es eso de tracas, eso es lenguaje de misogenos.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## Sioque (12 Jun 2016)

elpatatero dijo:


> Aqui aparecio lola la perolas, las alarmas entre los pagafantas y los carapadres se han encendido en todos los dispositivos portatiles.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi selular.
> ...



Barullo machirulo


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡¡¡Aquíiii!!



Pues venga, pon la de ayer que la guarde está muy aburrida...::

light my fire ::



elpatatero dijo:


> Aqui aparecio lola la perolas, las alarmas entre los pagafantas y los carapadres se han encendido en todos los dispositivos portatiles.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi selular.
> ...



El tracas es lo mismo que el bullate, caratrucha ::


Frieda: ven para acá que yo sé que estás ahí :Baile:


----------



## elpatatero (12 Jun 2016)

Sioque dijo:


> Barullo machirulo




Tu eres uno de los que estaba alerta que apareciese manola la ardilla para verle buyaye visoso.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## Sioque (12 Jun 2016)

elpatatero dijo:


> Tu eres uno de los que estaba alerta que apareciese manola la ardilla para verle buyaye visoso.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi selular.



Yo antes era como dices pero ahora intento no acosar mugeres en el hinterné


----------



## elpatatero (12 Jun 2016)

Sioque dijo:


> Yo antes era como dices pero ahora intento no acosar mugeres en el hinterné




Ahora solo las persigues por la calle no? :ouch:


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

Frieda: ven para acá que te he visto por ahí...no te escondas cuca :::fiufiu:


----------



## Sioque (12 Jun 2016)

elpatatero dijo:


> Ahora solo las persigues por la calle no? :ouch:
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi selular.



Estás confundido o algo. Será otro que se me parece


----------



## elpatatero (12 Jun 2016)

Pasen buena tarde hamij@s buyayes, voy a tomar un colacau y a dar una vuelta pa esparcer las feromonas de mis sobacos por ahi, chau.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

Sioque dijo:


> Estás confundido o algo. Será otro que se me parece



Si si...ya ya...abuela en catalán ::


----------



## Frieda (12 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Frieda: ven para acá que te he visto por ahí...no te escondas cuca :::fiufiu:



Mi bullate no es de dominio público. :X


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

Frieda dijo:


> Mi bullate no es de dominio público. :X



Venga Bizcochito que la del otro día no la vimos :Baile:


----------



## Sioque (12 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Si si...ya ya...abuela en catalán ::



Gerontofílico


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

Sioque dijo:


> Gerontofílico



Me confundes con el JMK, que es un tronchayayas de cojón de mico ::


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

¿Está Frieda? dile que se ponga :::Baile:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

El trufito es inasequible al desaliento, oyes


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> El trufito es inasequible al desaliento, oyes



Lo que te has perdido, cansaliebres :ouch:::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que te has perdido, cansaliebres :ouch:::



Cual de todas ? :baba:


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Cual de todas ? :baba:



Frieda más atrás ha puesto un pandero que riete de la batería de los Maiden ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

Mas atras....

a que altura?


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Mas atras....
> 
> a que altura?



Tampoco hay escritas 28 páginas hoy, puto vagonetas ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco hay escritas 28 páginas hoy, puto vagonetas ::



yo no veo ni rastro de ninguna afoto


----------



## Unlucky (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> yo no veo ni rastro de ninguna afoto



Se lo ha inventado.


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

Leo que me he perdido TODO, TO-DO!!!

Paso de suicidarme un poco, que estoy cansao..


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> yo no veo ni rastro de ninguna afoto



¿y dónde hay algún rastro de foto alguna vez, rascanalgas? ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿y dónde hay algún rastro de foto alguna vez, rascanalgas? ::



O sea, que las pone en abierto...

Inreresante..... ienso:


----------



## Unlucky (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> O sea, que las pone en abierto...
> 
> Inreresante..... ienso:



Ya te digo yo que no ha habido foto.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que no ha habido foto.



ya le digo...... :rolleye:


----------



## Unlucky (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> ya le digo...... :rolleye:



¿Quieres ver una mia?


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que no ha habido foto.



¿de qué vas? si tú no estabas y ha sido visto y no visto ::


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

Y mía???




Era coña, podéis estar tranquilos.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Quieres ver una mia?



:baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Y mía???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada hombre no te molestes holles ::


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Nada hombre no te molestes holles ::



Pagadme o subo una recién levantado y en pelotas.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Pagadme o subo una recién levantado y en pelotas.



Que te pague el trufito, shur.

A mi no me molesta ver rabos encogidos a las 6 de la mañana, ya me los vi todos en la mili.


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Que te pague el trufito, shur.
> 
> A mi no me molesta ver rabos encogidos a las 6 de la mañana, ya me los vi todos en la mili.



Más bien me lo tapa la barriga, a parte del encogimiento...

Ni veo nada, ni pillo pelas.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Más bien me lo tapa la barriga, a parte del encogimiento...
> 
> Ni veo nada, ni pillo pelas.



Ah !, bueno

Bienvenido al club

¿ cuantos lustros hace que no se ve usted los cojones al micccionar?


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Ah !, bueno
> 
> Bienvenido al club
> 
> ¿ cuantos lustros hace que no se ve usted los cojones al micccionar?



Buffff...

Una vez se me vieron tratando de hacer el pino, pero fue rápido.


----------



## Unlucky (12 Jun 2016)

Bueeeeeenooooooooo....

Luego vuelvo si eso.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Bueeeeeenooooooooo....
> 
> Luego vuelvo si eso.




Esto no es serio.

Lo sepa :no: :no:

A nuestra edad , la mazorca tiene variaciones de presión y temperatura repentinas, ergo no podemos estar ravo en mano indefinidamente.


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Bueeeeeenooooooooo....
> 
> Luego vuelvo si eso.



Pues vuelva con 50€, mi amenaza sigue en pie


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Pues vuelva con 50€, mi amenaza sigue en pie



Oxtiax !!

Una shemale esquinera......


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Pagadme o subo una recién levantado y en pelotas.



Cuanto cobras por no hacerlo???


Señores, pongo un euro más de lo que paguen ustedes para que sí la ponga :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Oxtiax !!
> 
> Una shemale esquinera......



Hoyga, que tengo más clase que tó eso, endevé 



Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Cuanto cobras por no hacerlo???
> 
> 
> Señores, pongo un euro más de lo que paguen ustedes para que sí la ponga :baba::baba::baba:



Necesitas trasnochar???


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Cuanto cobras por no hacerlo???
> 
> 
> Señores, pongo un euro más de lo que paguen ustedes para que sí la ponga :baba::baba::baba:



Mandale 51 del ala pues.

Y que lo disfrute ustec.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Necesitas trasnochar???



No sé cómo tomarme eso:rolleye:


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

Pequeño brincapozas: que esto es para que pongan culos las floreras no se te olvide ni te rindas a la tentación economica ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> No sé cómo tomarme eso:rolleye:



Que son 100 eypos la hora

hay que traducirlo todo...


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (12 Jun 2016)

Genkiiiiiii!!!!

TIenes pai-pai? Te los mando por mensajero?


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> No sé cómo tomarme eso:rolleye:



No vas a dormir del acojone.

No te imaginas que hayga personas humanas así.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Que son 100 eypos la hora
> 
> hay que traducirlo todo...



Anda, anda, si luego en 3 minutos y medio se acaba la fiesta. Menos lobos!!! :abajo:


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Pequeño brincapozas: que esto es para que pongan culos las floreras no se te olvide ni te rindas a la tentación economica ::



Verdad, el dinero me pierde y me olvidó de lo importante...



Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Genkiiiiiii!!!!
> 
> TIenes pai-pai? Te los mando por mensajero?



Claro que tengo, con este calor es imprescindible.

A usté le hago el estritis gratis 

---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 22:02 ----------




Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Anda, anda, si luego en 3 minutos y medio se acaba la fiesta. Menos lobos!!! :abajo:



No, no, soy un tío serio en el curro, si es una hora, es una hora.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Anda, anda, si luego en 3 minutos y medio se acaba la fiesta. Menos lobos!!! :abajo:



Ahí la he visto, pagar por 10 segundos de fiesta y sin preliminares.....

ni de palo


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> No, no, soy un tío si en el curro, si es una hora, es una hora.



De acuerdo. Voy ahorrando de la paguita. En cuanto junte los 100 euros te aviso ::baba:


----------



## Unlucky (12 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> De acuerdo. Voy ahorrando de la paguita. En cuanto junte los 100 auros te aviso ::baba:



¡¡Pero qué juarra!!

Si tienes al perrete esperando y es jratis.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡¡Pero qué juarra!!
> 
> Si tienes al perrete esperando y es jratis.



Centre-monos :

¿ Al perrete no lo tenias tu atado a los tus pieses?


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡¡Pero qué juarra!!
> 
> Si tienes al perrete esperando y es jratis.



Dónde? Dónde? :8::8:

Tü sabes lo que tardo yo en ahorrar 100 euros?:::: )


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> De acuerdo. Voy ahorrando de la paguita. En cuanto junte los 100 euros te aviso ::baba:



También el secso es gratis para usté.




Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡¡Pero qué juarra!!
> 
> Si tienes al perrete esperando y es jratis.



Pero eso es zoofilia. Además, se lo hago gratis tantas veces como quiera


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Centre-monos :
> 
> ¿ Al perrete no lo tenias tu atado a los tus pieses?



Ahí ahí haciendo daño jajayy ::


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> También el secso es gratis para usté.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero eso es zoofilia. Además, se lo hago gratis tantas veces como quiera


----------



## Unlucky (12 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


>



Vale, entonces el perrete para mi sola. 
Escrito queda.


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


>



Ven, que te Asoplo y te quito los calores


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Vale, entonces el perrete para mi sola.
> Escrito queda.



Al tema:

la afoto, que esta intentando usted desviar esto hacia algo tan depravado como la zoofilia y tal, pa despistar claro.


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Vale, entonces el perrete para mi sola.
> Escrito queda.



Pues te has quedado sin estritis y supersecso

---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 22:21 ----------




capcom dijo:


> Al tema:
> 
> la afoto, que esta intentando usted desviar esto hacia algo tan depravado como la zoofilia y tal, pa despistar claro.



Eso.

Si ej que te pispas de tó


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Vale, entonces el perrete para mi sola.
> Escrito queda.



Dónde he dicho yo eso? 

Por qué quieres robarme mis cosas? 

E
N
V
I
D
I
O
S
A

Tienes ahí a capcom y a barullo suspirando por tus huesitos.


----------



## Unlucky (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Al tema:
> 
> la afoto, que esta intentando usted desviar esto hacia algo tan depravado como la zoofilia y tal, pa despistar claro.



Tienes hustedc razón...que me disperso.


Spoiler



:X:X:X


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

La madre que me parió
:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Dónde he dicho yo eso?
> 
> Por qué quieres robarme mis cosas?
> 
> ...



Que estoy aquí!!!!


No, si así final tocara paja...




Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Tienes hustedc razón...que me disperso.



Emm.... Mejor pongo unas babas :baba:, que aquí no hay+ 18 y mejor me callo.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Que estoy aquí!!!!
> 
> 
> No, si así final tocara paja...
> ...



:ouch::ouch:

es justo y necesario hacerse un par de gallolas con esa afoto, oyes.

Ponerlo en duda no es de recibo

ahora vuelvo si eso.


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> :ouch::ouch:
> 
> es justo y necesario hacerse un par de gallolas con esa afoto, oyes.
> 
> ...



No, no, lo de la paja lo he dicho comentando a Amy de coña, vaya a cabrearse alguien conmigo..


----------



## Unlucky (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> :ouch::ouch:
> 
> es justo y necesario hacerse un par de gallolas con esa afoto, oyes.
> 
> ...



Es justo y necesario, es vuestro deber y salvación...
8:


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> No, no, lo de la paja lo he dicho comentando a Amy de coña, vaya a cabrearse alguien conmigo..



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Yo me enfado muy poco y casi siemrpe es por temas de curro. Las pajillas (duchajas/siestajas o lo que sea) de cada uno no son de la incumbencia de nadie, ni siquiera de la pareja en caso de que la hubiera.

La Lola está wenorra, la reacción es lógica


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Es justo y necesario, es vuestro deber y salvación...
> 8:



.... aliviar nuestros humores diabolicos con la ayuda de ambas manos si es menester


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Yo me enfado muy poco y casi siemrpe es por temas de curro. Las pajillas (duchajas/siestajas o lo que sea) de cada uno no son de la incumbencia de nadie, ni siquiera de la pareja en caso de que la hubiera.
> 
> La Lola está wenorra, la reacción es lógica



Emmmm.... Paso palabra, he hecho la coña de algo que venía de más atrás. :/


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Emmmm.... Paso palabra, he hecho la coña de algo que venía de más atrás. :/



Yo también estoy de coña. Y ese striptis? Viene o no viene? :rolleye:


----------



## Unlucky (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> .... aliviar nuestros humores diabolicos con la ayuda de ambas manos si es menester



Amen.

8:


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Yo también estoy de coña. Y ese striptis? Viene o no viene? :rolleye:



Ej que... Así en frío y en público... Tengo que pensarlo...


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

Os vais a echar fama de pajilleros y luego vienen los aymadremias y los tags ::


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Ej que... Así en frío y en público... Tengo que pensarlo...



C
A
L
I
E
N
T
A
B
R
A
G
A
S


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Os vais a echar fama de pajilleros y luego vienen los aymadremias y los tags ::



E
N
F
R
I
A
P
O
L
L
A
S

¿ Se sabe usted lo de ándeme yo caliente y ríase la gente?

Pues eso.


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> E
> N
> F
> R
> ...



Bueno bueno no te enfades yo sólo avisaba ::


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> C
> A
> L
> I
> ...



Que va!!!




Spoiler


----------



## barullo (12 Jun 2016)

¿qué haces, rascanalgas? :ouch:::


----------



## genki (12 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué haces, rascanalgas? :ouch:::



Ya nada


----------



## Unlucky (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> que va!!!



¡¡me lo fo!!


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (12 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Que va!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (13 Jun 2016)

Poleeeeeeeee



Spoiler



:|



no citar.


----------



## elpatatero (13 Jun 2016)

Queda bien la braja y el buyaye con la pared hamija destruction :baba:


Enviado desde mi selular.

---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 13:57 ----------

De hecho mefo a la pared si hace falta tambien :aplauso:


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> Poleeeeeeeee



No se ha visto, Symphorosa :ouch:::

repite anda :Baile:


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No se ha visto, Symphorosa :ouch:::
> 
> repite anda :Baile:



No la has visto tú, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

Mecagontó, afirmo. :|


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (13 Jun 2016)

Ohhh cuáaaanto lo lamento ::


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> Ohhh cuáaaanto lo lamento ::



Tírate el pisto y no me imites, anda bizcochitor ::::


----------



## LADRILLISTA (13 Jun 2016)

Coño, no conocía este hilo.


----------



## elpatatero (13 Jun 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> Coño, no conocía este hilo.




Pues muestra que eres un macho alfa para esitar a las mugeres, tambien necesitan ver buyayes.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Symphorosa que me tengo que irrrr::


----------



## LADRILLISTA (13 Jun 2016)

elpatatero dijo:


> Pues muestra que eres un macho alfa para esitar a las mugeres, tambien necesitan ver buyayes.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi selular.



A ti ni de coña, que eres un tío.


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Symphorosa que me tengo que irrrr::



Taluec. 
8:


----------



## elpatatero (13 Jun 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> A ti ni de coña, que eres un tío.




Yo solo trataba de que le diesen una alegria a mis hamijas sin animo de lucro.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (13 Jun 2016)

Venga, que yo también me tengo que ir



Spoiler



inocho:


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Jojojo::

joooder qué mofletes holles:Aplauso:

que le den por culo al fútbol jajaja::


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

¡Madre del hamor fermoso!

---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 16:34 ----------




barullo dijo:


> Jojojo::
> 
> joooder qué mofletes holles:Aplauso:
> 
> que le den por culo al fútbol jajaja::



Amen... 8:


----------



## LADRILLISTA (13 Jun 2016)

Dios, qué bocao le metía.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (13 Jun 2016)

Repite sulfurosa que estaba en la siesta


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Repite sulfurosa que estaba en la siesta



Sí, los cojones va a repetir si ya ha hecho 2 pases y se ha ido a la siesta precisamente ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (13 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, los cojones va a repetir si ya ha hecho 2 pases y se ha ido a la siesta precisamente ::



TAl día hizo un año


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Bueno pues hasta ahora en lo poco que llevamos hemos tenido a Lolita, Alaskha, Frieda y Symphony of Destruction...:Aplauso:

¿alguna florera más se anima? :Baile:

a ver qué nos depara el destino a partir de ahora muñequitos :


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno pues hasta ahora en lo poco que llevamos hemos tenido a Lolita, Alaskha, Frieda y Symphony of Destruction...:Aplauso:
> 
> ¿alguna florera más se anima? :Baile:
> 
> a ver qué nos depara el destino a partir de ahora muñequitos :



Que nos deparará el destinooo :::


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Que nos deparará el destinooo :::



Reportado por reflote. ::


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Reportado por reflote. ::



Es que o lo reflotas o se les olvida que estamos aqui...::

las tías y sus putos enigmas ::


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (13 Jun 2016)

No he visto ninguno.Los culos de forera no existen , son los padres.

La polla de Inone, la de Quali ect la ves aunque no quieras, pero los culos de foreras son como el Yeti o Nessi.


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

kroskovo albercas dijo:


> No he visto ninguno.Los culos de forera no existen , son los padres.
> 
> La polla de Inone, la de Quali ect la ves aunque no quieras, pero los culos de foreras son como el Yeti o Nessi.



En efecto, es más fácil verle la calva de los huevos al Quali que un buen tracas de Florera... ::

suscribete al hilo para que te avise el sistema, carahormiga :


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

kroskovo albercas dijo:


> No he visto ninguno.Los culos de forera no existen , son los padres.
> 
> La polla de Inone, la de Quali ect la ves aunque no quieras, pero los culos de foreras son como el Yeti o Nessi.





barullo dijo:


> En efecto, es más fácil verle la calva de los huevos al Quali que un buen tracas de Florera... ::
> 
> suscribete al hilo para que te avise el sistema, carahormiga :



¿Acaso este no es un hilo chupipandi pagafanter? ienso:


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> ¿Acaso este no es un hilo chupipandi pagafanter? ienso:



No te va a contestar ::


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No te va a contestar ::



Lo se. ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Lo se. ::



Haz una captura de pantalla, por si lo niega en el furturo


----------



## Ganxet_pinxo (13 Jun 2016)

Dejad los bullates que empieza el debate. Ya os gustaría chupipandizarlo, a que sí liantes?


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (13 Jun 2016)

Ganxet_pinxo dijo:


> Dejad los bullates que empieza el debate. Ya os gustaría chupipandizarlo, a que sí liantes?



¿ que debate?


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> ¿ que debate?



El de la isla de los supervivientes, hijnorante. :|


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> El de la isla de los supervivientes, hijnorante. :|



Que reputisima mierda es eso?


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Que reputisima mierda es eso?



Como te lea la Mila Ximenez, te escaburcia. ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Como te lea la Mila Ximenez, te escaburcia. ::



Iba a decir que me lo puede comer todo desde abajo, pero si es quien pienso que es mejor me hago gayer.


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Iba a decir que me lo puede comer todo desde abajo, pero si es quien pienso que es mejor me hago gayer.



Muahahahahahahaha...

¡Por fin te tengo donde queria!

¿Unas fantas, juapo? :o


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Muahahahahahahaha...
> 
> ¡Por fin te tengo donde queria!
> 
> ¿Unas fantas, juapo? :o



Perdona pero me debe a mi unas primero, a la cola. 8:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Muahahahahahahaha...
> 
> ¡Por fin te tengo donde queria!
> 
> ¿Unas fantas, juapo? :o



Ni en tus sueños mas humedos andobados con poppers


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Perdona pero me debe a mi unas primero, a la cola. 8:



¿Quieres hacer una competicion de bullates a ver quien gana?


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Perdona pero me debe a mi unas primero, a la cola. 8:



Si

No caerá la breva.

Pal quinto mes vamos con lo de las fantas....:fiufiu:


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> ¿Quieres hacer una competicion de bullates a ver quien gana?



Sea.



capcom dijo:


> Si
> 
> No caerá la breva.
> 
> Pal quinto mes vamos con lo de las fantas....:fiufiu:



Habla con tu dentista...:fiufiu:


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Sea.



Venga.

¿Quien dispara primero?


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Venga.
> 
> ¿Quien dispara primero?



Tú, que el mio está ya muy visto.


----------



## El cipotecón (13 Jun 2016)

Bueno, por fin voy a ver un culo o hoy tampoco?:|:|:|


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Tú, que el mio está ya muy visto.



Tira tú que el que tira 1º tira 2 veces ::


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Tú, que el mio está ya muy visto.



Un minuto, que recorto la foto. 8:


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Un minuto, que recorto la foto. 8:



A ver si nos vas a poner un toldo ahora ::


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

¿Está lola?

Cuando aparezca la pongo solo un minuto. :|


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> ¿Está lola?
> 
> Cuando aparezca la pongo solo un minuto. :|



No, Lola se ha ido ya y por nosotros no te molestes holles::


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> ¿Está lola?
> 
> Cuando aparezca la pongo solo un minuto. :|



Estoy aqui. 8:

Ya empiezo yo...


Spoiler



:X:X


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

Un minuto y nunca mas. 



Spoiler



::


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (13 Jun 2016)

Y yo :|


----------



## El cipotecón (13 Jun 2016)

Me cago en mi puta vida, una vez que veo un culo y veo "Estooooo":´´(

No preguntarme qué es esto, pero no lo compro. ::::

Eso me pasa por chafardero.

Me voyh a ver el debate. :|


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Un minuto y nunca mas.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero que es ESTOOOOOOOOOOO ?


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Venga Lola que estáis empates...::

mete el 2-1 ya ::


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

Que alguien de fe que he cumplido. 8:


----------



## mareas (13 Jun 2016)

Llego de pasada..

Me alegra la tarde el apretón que tiene el culo de Lola y me voy..


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (13 Jun 2016)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Me cago en mi puta vida, una vez que veo un culo y veo "Estooooo":´´(
> 
> No preguntarme qué es esto, pero no lo compro. ::::
> 
> ...



Pero si está el culo de la ardilla.

Desde luego.... menuda panda... :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

No vuelvo a enseñar cacho nunca mas, avisados estabais. :|


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Pero si está el culo de la ardilla.
> 
> Desde luego.... menuda panda... :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Para que veas...Si no saben ni lo que piden, ni lo que quieren, ni ná...


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

Bueno, si, muy bien...

¿Pero quien ha ganado? :S


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> No vuelvo a enseñar cacho nunca mas, avisados estabais. :|



Lo tomaré como una promesa. A cambio no volveré a reportarte.


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Lo tomaré como una promesa. A cambio no volveré a reportarte.



¿Pero quién ha ganado? :rolleye:


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Bueno, si, muy bien...
> 
> ¿Pero quien ha ganado? :S



Yo es que siempre he preferido los culos varoniles y tal... no soy imparcial :rolleye:


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

WakeUp dijo:


> El tuyo no lo he visto DD pero al de la ardilla MELOFO



Eso es porque no has visto el mio. 













































































¿Os podeis creer que me he perdido el de lola? ::


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Bueno, si, muy bien...
> 
> ¿Pero quien ha ganado? :S





Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Pero quién ha ganado? :rolleye:



Vais parejos

mete el 2-1 Lola corre corre ::


----------



## El cipotecón (13 Jun 2016)

Bueno, ahí va mi voto:

Lola la ardilla: S.C. (Sin calificar porque no me he enterado).

Don Depresor: Descalificado por no pasar los cánones mínimos del buen gusto y por posibles daños cerebrales irreversibles a los que han visto la foto.

Lola ardilla : 0

Don Depresor: -10.

Gana la Lola. :|


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Pero quién ha ganado? :rolleye:



No se, no puedo quitarme de la mente esa visión........ esa cosa rebozada en arena como una croqueta........:vomito: hoy tendré pesadillas......:ouch:


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Eso es porque no has visto el mio.
> 
> 
> ¿Os podeis creer que me he perdido el de lola? ::



¿Estás atento ahora?


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> ¿Os podeis creer que me he perdido el de lola? ::



Nos lo creemos







:|:|


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Vais parejos
> 
> mete el 2-1 Lola corre corre ::



No voy a poner mas y lo sabes. 8:



El cipotecón dijo:


> Bueno, ahí va mi voto:
> 
> Lola la ardilla: S.C. (Sin calificar porque no me he enterado).
> 
> ...



Joputa. ::

---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 22:46 ----------




Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Estás atento ahora?



Dale. 8:

+10


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> No voy a poner mas y lo sabes. 8:
> 
> 
> 
> Joputa. ::



¿tú te llamas Lola, carahormiga? ::::


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (13 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿tú te llamas Lola, carahormiga? ::::



Sólo en la intimidad...


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

Pues ahi va...

No citar.


Spoiler



:X:X


----------



## El cipotecón (13 Jun 2016)

Venga vaaaa que tengo polla en mano hace un rato!! ::::


----------



## susanojuicio (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues ahi va...
> 
> No citar.
> 
> ...


----------



## El cipotecón (13 Jun 2016)

Joder Lola, ese culo es tuyo de verdad?


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

¡Hostias!

ME-LA-FO, he dicho. :baba:


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

susanojuicio dijo:


> Lola la ardilla española dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pues ahi va...
> ...


----------



## susanojuicio (13 Jun 2016)

lefazo y la ropita a la lavadora


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

Bueno, ¿quien ha ganado? ¿eh? ¿eh?


----------



## susanojuicio (13 Jun 2016)

que poco éxito de hilo si no fuera por la lola


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

susanojuicio dijo:


> que poco éxito de hilo si no fuera por la lola



Que cabron... ::


----------



## El cipotecón (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Bueno, ¿quien ha ganado? ¿eh? ¿eh?



No hay color. 

Lola puede vivir sin trabajar si quiere. 

Ese culo es una American Espress platinium con patas.


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Bueno, ¿quien ha ganado? ¿eh? ¿eh?



Nada, que no nos sacan de dudas...
A todo esto, ¿Por qué competíamos? ienso:

---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 22:54 ----------




El cipotecón dijo:


> No hay color.
> 
> Lola puede vivir sin trabajar si quiere.
> 
> Ese culo es una American Espress platinium con patas.



Y no has visto lo demás, las patas sobre todo...:rolleye:


----------



## susanojuicio (13 Jun 2016)

ahora otro jilo de tetazas foreras.


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Nada, que no nos sacan de dudas...
> A todo esto, ¿Por qué competíamos? ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 22:54 ----------
> ...



Nada, hamija, se reconocer una derrota cuando la veo. :|


----------



## El cipotecón (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Nada, que no nos sacan de dudas...
> A todo esto, ¿Por qué competíamos? ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 22:54 ----------
> ...



Pues oye, felicidades. La Naturaleza te ha dado un cuerpecito muy bonito. 

Has llamado la atención de todo un alfa como yo. :|

Si cuela, cuela. :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## susanojuicio (13 Jun 2016)

-F5- Master Race


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Nada, hamija, se reconocer una derrota cuando la veo. :|



Pide la prórroga como el Alcoyano palmando 7-0 amijou ::


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Nada, hamija, se reconocer una derrota cuando la veo. :|



¿Y qué he ganado? :Aplauso::Aplauso:
¡Qué nervios!


----------



## susanojuicio (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Y qué he ganado? :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> ¡Qué nervios!



Nuestra atención por un rato


----------



## Don Depresor (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Y qué he ganado? :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> ¡Qué nervios!



Las fantas de capcom, era eso... ¿no? ::


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Pues oye, felicidades. La Naturaleza te ha dado un cuerpecito muy bonito.
> 
> Has llamado la atención de todo un alfa como yo. :|
> 
> Si cuela, cuela. :rolleye::rolleye:



¡Jracias!

La naturaleza fue generosa conmigo y yo me cuido.


----------



## susanojuicio (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡Jracias!
> 
> La naturaleza fue generosa conmigo y yo me cuido.



Eres VEGANA? eres mas de pepinos o de DURUMS?


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Las fantas de capcom, era eso... ¿no? ::



Encima que no se entera ¿se las tiene que pagar el gruñon? ::

tienes más morro que un camión de callos ::


----------



## El cipotecón (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡Jracias!
> 
> La naturaleza fue generosa conmigo y yo me cuido.



Gracias a ti por alegrarnos el día. Al menos a mí. 

Después de un día duro, un poco de cachondeo foril no va mal. :

Saludos a tothom.


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

susanojuicio dijo:


> Eres VEGANA? eres mas de pepinos o de DURUMS?



Amosanda!!

Que no soy nueva, ¿Tragas o escupes?


----------



## susanojuicio (13 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Amosanda!!
> 
> Que no soy nueva, ¿Tragas o escupes?




la comida no se tira.


----------



## Unlucky (13 Jun 2016)

susanojuicio dijo:


> la comida no se tira.



Siempre la puedes guardar para luego, pregúntale a Boris Becker. ::


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (14 Jun 2016)

Qué calor que hace :8:


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> Qué calor que hace :8:



Pues aqui hace un aire que no veas, piruleta :Baile:


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

Pues aquí te asas...

Esto es mortal.

PD: buenas noches.


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Pues aquí te asas...
> 
> Esto es mortal.
> 
> PD: buenas noches.



Buenas noches y buena suerte, pequeño brincapozas...::

excuso decirte todo lo que te has perdido hoy

dile a Symphorosa que se apiade de ti y te ponga su foto porque lo vas a flipar :ouch:::


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Buenas noches y buena suerte, pequeño brincapozas...::
> 
> excuso decirte todo lo que te has perdido hoy
> 
> dile a Symphorosa que se apiade de ti y te ponga su foto porque lo vas a flipar :ouch:::



Joder, encima me lo dices así, sin anestesia...

Vamos, que me he perdido una fotaza.. :´(


PD: Symphony, que llevabas puesto? O quitado...


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Joder, encima me lo dices así, sin anestesia...
> 
> Vamos, que me he perdido una fotaza.. :´(
> 
> ...



Así son las cosas y así se las hemos contado...::

tendrás que pedirles también a Lolita y DD que te las repitan las suyas si te place holles :Baile:

si si no me he equivocado: DD ha puesto ::


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Así son las cosas y así se las hemos contado...::
> 
> tendrás que pedirles también a Lolita y DD que te las repitan las suyas si te place holles :Baile:
> 
> si si no me he equivocado: DD ha puesto ::



Joder, puto Lunes.

Nada, me toca tirar de imaginación


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (14 Jun 2016)

Me gustaría ver la del DD :.


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> Me gustaría ver la del DD :.



Si te vale una mía.... Por lo visto da igualmente grima


----------



## EverBanega (14 Jun 2016)

¿Hay alguna foto de alguna florera en alguna página del hilo o es todo paja (nunca mejor dicho)?


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Si te vale una mía.... Por lo visto da igualmente grima



A ver ::


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> A ver ::



Es que me da cosa amargarte la noche 

Ayer puse una y trufito casi pota


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Es que me da cosa amargarte la noche
> 
> Ayer puse una y trufito casi pota



Como quieras


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> Como quieras



Probaré algo con lo que no tengas pesadillas.


Has vaciado tu bandeja?


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Probaré algo con lo que no tengas pesadillas.
> 
> 
> Has vaciado tu bandeja?



Venga y no te hagas más el remolón


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> Venga y no te hagas más el remolón



Bullate alto.



Spoiler


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (14 Jun 2016)

Queremos de ver algo no borroso!!

Arréglalo


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Encima que no se entera ¿se las tiene que pagar el gruñon? ::
> 
> tienes más morro que un camión de callos ::



Caguendiola y recrista.

Voy a poner municion de fragmentación en el chopo


----------



## Unlucky (14 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Caguendiola y recrista.
> 
> Voy a poner municion de fragmentación en el chopo



Pero que he ganado yo!!


----------



## elpatatero (14 Jun 2016)

Buenos dias hamij@s de los buyayes, aun sigue perraco despues de ver la pared vanguardista de destructora en la que se puede apreciar que es una moza urbanita y cosmopolita.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Caguendiola y recrista.
> 
> Voy a poner municion de fragmentación en el chopo



Les debes una fantas a la guitarra española a cuenta de DD ::



elpatatero dijo:


> Buenos dias hamij@s de los buyayes, aun sigue perraco despues de ver la pared vanguardista de destructora en la que se puede apreciar que es una moza urbanita y cosmopolita.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi selular.



No me extraña nada ::


----------



## Unlucky (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Les debes una fantas a la guitarra española a cuenta de DD ::
> 
> 
> 
> No me extraña nada ::



Perdona, pero habían hablado de Mila Ximenez y quería hacerse gayer.
Tenía que evitarlo.


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Perdona, pero habían hablado de Mila Ximenez y quería hacerse gayer.
> Tenía que evitarlo.



Huy pues yo me voy a hacer una superlocaza si no me pones una foto de las que no he visto ahora mismo, tiramisú :::


----------



## MagicPep (14 Jun 2016)

un dia vengo con un fusil semiautomatico y monto un Pulse en este hilo de vicio


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

MagicPep dijo:


> un dia vengo con un fusil semiautomatico y monto un Pulse en este hilo de vicio



Espabila que esto no es un videojuego, carahormiga :::


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (14 Jun 2016)

Me abuuuuurroo



Spoiler



estoy esperando...


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

Ole ole y ole está buena hasta en dibujitos :::Aplauso:


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> Me abuuuuurroo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Entraba ilusionado y... Me piro por donde he venido...


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Entraba ilusionado y... Me piro por donde he venido...



No te vayas que la bomba está a punto de estallar :Baile:


----------



## LADRILLISTA (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No te vayas que la bomba está a punto de estallar :Baile:



Obús - Va a estallar el obús - YouTube


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No te vayas que la bomba está a punto de estallar :Baile:



Debo ser un tedax cojonudo, conmigo no explota ni una


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Debo ser un tedax cojonudo, conmigo no explota ni una



Ayer tuviste a Symphorosa para ti solito...ya te dije que se la pidieras que merecía la pena :Baile:

de hecho está en deuda contigo porque tú sí le pusiste foto tuya 

venga pídesela ya, empanao ::


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Ayer tuviste a Symphorosa para ti solito...ya te dije que se la pidieras que merecía la pena :Baile:
> 
> de hecho está en deuda contigo porque tú sí le pusiste foto tuya
> 
> venga pídesela ya, empanao ::



Joer, macho, es que tengo muy poca gracia para esas cosas...

Lo de que merece la pena me lo puedo imaginar


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Joer, macho, es que tengo muy poca gracia para esas cosas...
> 
> Lo de que merece la pena me lo puedo imaginar



Date prisa en pedírsela que se marcha enseguida si no lo ha hecho ya :Baile:

currate un buen alegato anda ::


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Date prisa en pedírsela que se marcha enseguida si no lo ha hecho ya :Baile:
> 
> currate un buen alegato anda ::



No sonara desesperao??

Symphony, anda .... porfa...Tirate el rollo y tal...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (14 Jun 2016)

¿ Esta Sulfuriosa?

Ponle a estos dos pringaos la afoto, anda, que me van a volver loco, goder


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> No sonara desesperao??
> 
> Symphony, anda .... porfa...Tirate el rollo y tal...



No coño...para nada

yo si fuera florera y no veo expectación y ganas de verme pues no me animaría :fiufiu:

pero si me lo piden pues...jijiji::


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No coño...para nada
> 
> yo si fuera florera y no veo expectación y ganas de verme pues no me animaría :fiufiu:
> 
> pero si me lo piden pues...jijiji::



Expectación ? Pero si me he cargado ya dos botones del vaquero!


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No te vayas que la bomba está a punto de estallar :Baile:





Spoiler



BOOM!

:



Se nota mucho que me aburro? ::


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Expectación ? Pero si me he cargado ya dos botones del vaquero!



Jodo pues ya verás si la pone entonces :::8:


----------



## Don Depresor (14 Jun 2016)

Jojojojojo, ¡Melafo!

Y a la dibujante, tambien. 8:


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> Se nota mucho que me aburro? ::



Estas to explosiva!!!

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 12:45 ----------




barullo dijo:


> Jodo pues ya verás si la pone entonces :::8:



A ver si no voy a ganar para pantalones...


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noooo porque estás con nosotros ::

ese es el Eddie ¿no? ienso:

dibujas que te cagas holles :Aplauso:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (14 Jun 2016)

Acaba de estallar el Sulfuriosa gate

Lo sepan


----------



## LADRILLISTA (14 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, que va, para nada.::

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 12:46 ----------




barullo dijo:


> ese es el Eddie ¿no? ienso:
> :



Yo soy Eddie.


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> No, que va, para nada.::
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 12:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues estás más juapo como te pinta Symphorosa, que lo sepas ::


----------



## Don Depresor (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Pues estás más juapo como te pinta Symphorosa, que lo sepas ::



Es Jack Skellington, hijnorante. 8:


----------



## LADRILLISTA (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Pues estás más juapo como te pinta Symphorosa, que lo sepas ::



Es que me mira con buenos ojos.:o:o:o:o


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Es Jack Skellington, hijnorante. 8:



Me la trae al pairo quién sea...yo lo que quiero es que Symphorosa ponga foto ::

¿quién cojones es ese? ::


----------



## LADRILLISTA (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Me la trae al pairo quién sea...yo lo que quiero es que Symphorosa ponga foto ::
> 
> ¿quién cojones es ese? ::



El prota de la película "Pesadilla antes de Navidad".


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> El prota de la película "Pesadilla antes de Navidad".



Otro que se parece al Eddie mira mira ::::


----------



## LADRILLISTA (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Otro que se parece al Eddie mira mira ::::



Eddie solo hay uno.


----------



## Don Depresor (14 Jun 2016)

Y asi, hamijos, es como nos entretenemos entre foto y foto. ::


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

La symphorosa se ha quedado fleki ya veras ::


----------



## Don Depresor (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> La symphorosa se ha quedado fleki ya veras ::



Sympho es un alma libre como el viento.... vamos, que hace lo que le sale del mismisimo. 8:


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Sympho es un alma libre como el viento.... vamos, que hace lo que le sale del mismisimo. 8:



Pues que lo del mismisimo sea poner una foto de su bullas ahora mismo cojona ::::


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Pues que lo del mismisimo sea poner una foto de su bullas ahora mismo cojona ::::



Pues si, que ya uno está mayor para aguantar mucho tal y como estoy. Me estoy quedando sin fuerza.


Sinfónica, que nos tienes tó desesperaos!!!!


----------



## Don Depresor (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Pues que lo del mismisimo sea poner una foto de su bullas ahora mismo cojona ::::





genki dijo:


> Pues si, que ya uno está mayor para aguantar mucho tal y como estoy. Me estoy quedando sin fuerza.
> 
> 
> Sinfónica, que nos tienes tó desesperaos!!!!









De nada. ::


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> De nada. ::



Como me pone AnaRosa...


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

que se ha dormido te lo digo yo...::

o está rilando y no nos lee ::


----------



## IPC (14 Jun 2016)

Entro, veo que el hilo se ciñe a la "a" de forerAs y me voy triste por no ver culo de forerO snif


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> Entro, veo que el hilo se ciñe a la "a" de forerAs y me voy triste por no ver culo de forerO snif



Hoyga, que un servidor ha sido valiente.


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> Entro, veo que el hilo se ciñe a la "a" de forerAs y me voy triste por no ver culo de forerO snif



Genki y DD: mirad aqui teneis una clienta ::::


----------



## IPC (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Hoyga, que un servidor ha sido valiente.




Yo no he visto nada


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> Yo no he visto nada



Genki vamos a hacer entre la corretona y tú como ayer con DD y la Lola:

un duelo a ver quién gana

ponéis los 2 y ya os decimos cual nos gusta más :Baile:::


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> Yo no he visto nada



Joer, pues vamos bien, también llegó tarde a todas. A la próxima te mando un mp para avisar?


----------



## IPC (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Genki vamos a hacer entre la corretona y tú como ayer con DD y la Lola:
> 
> un duelo a ver quién gana
> 
> ponéis los 2 y ya os decimos cual nos gusta más :Baile:::



No, mejor lo hacemos tú yo, a ver cual me gusta más ::


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Genki vamos a hacer entre la corretona y tú como ayer con DD y la Lola:
> 
> un duelo a ver quién gana
> 
> ponéis los 2 y ya os decimos cual nos gusta más :Baile:::



Tío , sin mirar, GANA ELLA!


----------



## IPC (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Joer, pues vamos bien, también llegó tarde a todas. A la próxima te mando un mp para avisar?



Ahora estoy :Baile:


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> Ahora estoy :Baile:



Pero no tengo foto :/


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> No, mejor lo hacemos tú yo, a ver cual me gusta más ::



No te he entendido nada :::ouch:

¿tú pones? ¿y quién más? ::


----------



## IPC (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Pero no tengo foto :/




_Balla_!! :´(

Yo sí 



Spoiler


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> _Balla_!! :´(



Tampoco te pierdes mucho, de hecho me han prohibido subirlas para no joder al personal


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Tío , sin mirar, GANA ELLA!



No, porque gana el que más fotos pone...::

por eso ayer empataron Lola y DD :Baile:


----------



## IPC (14 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Tampoco te pierdes mucho, de hecho me han prohibido subirlas para no joder al personal



Vuelve al post anterior


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> Vuelve al post anterior



Madremia!!!!!

Madremia!!!!!!:baba:


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

jojojo::

mi mama vaya culo pa forrar mis pelotas :Baile::Aplauso:


----------



## IPC (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> jojojo::
> 
> mi mama vaya culo pa forrar mis pelotas :Baile::Aplauso:



Goder, con esa frase no pretenderás ligar o algo :ouch:


----------



## elpatatero (14 Jun 2016)

Tas haciendo yoga hamija ipc? :aplauso:


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> Goder, con esa frase no pretenderás ligar o algo :ouch:



Ooooh trufita trufita quién fuera tu espejito mágico para aparecer de repente y trincarte de repente valga la redundancia :::


----------



## IPC (14 Jun 2016)

elpatatero dijo:


> Tas haciendo yoga hamija ipc? :aplauso:
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi selular.



Nop, estirar cuádriceps


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> Nop, estirar cuádriceps



Esa foto lo que estira es otros musculos que no tenteras ::


----------



## MagicPep (14 Jun 2016)

la ipc esta cachonda... a estas horas... es la mujer krakatoa


----------



## IPC (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Ooooh trufita trufita quién fuera tu espejito mágico para aparecer *de repente *y trincarte *de repente* :::



Dejalo :ouch:


----------



## LADRILLISTA (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> Dejalo :ouch:



Si es que lo has puesto nervioso al chiquillo.


----------



## elpatatero (14 Jun 2016)

Crei que hacias yoga para poder aguantar a barullo, sigue poniendote rocosa aunque creo que ya estas divina hamija.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> Dejalo :ouch:



He editado

y he puesto otro post sobre lo que estira en realidad ::


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


> Dejalo :ouch:



Con esa foto nos pasa a cualquiera, es normal.


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (14 Jun 2016)

Pero qué puta mierda!!

Me he perdido el mejor culo de todos!:ouch:


----------



## IPC (14 Jun 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> Si es que lo has puesto nervioso al chiquillo.



Me debes algo








elpatatero dijo:


> Crei que hacias yoga para poder aguantar a barullo, sigue poniendote rocosa aunque creo que ya estas divina hamija.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi selular.



Gracias hamijo.



barullo dijo:


> He editado
> 
> y he puesto otro post sobre lo que estira en realidad ::


----------



## genki (14 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> Pero qué puta mierda!!
> 
> Me he perdido el mejor culo de todos!:ouch:



Tranquila, lo volveré a subir


----------



## LADRILLISTA (14 Jun 2016)

Symphony Of Destruction dijo:


> Pero qué puta mierda!!
> 
> Me he perdido el mejor culo de todos!:ouch:



Falso, no has puesto el tuyo.


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

Vamos con el resumen de tan exitosa edición:

Lolita, Alasky, Frieda, Symphorosa y ahora Ipedete :Aplauso:

cómo está el hilo de bellezas hoygan


----------



## elpatatero (14 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Vamos con el resumen de tan exitosa edición:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Enviado desde mi selular.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 12:13 ----------




elpatatero dijo:


> Enviado desde mi selular.




Lo siento hamijo barullo es que tengo jambre y desvario.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

elpatatero dijo:


> Enviado desde mi selular.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 12:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues come que te está dando el peperreke holles ::


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Jun 2016)

blablablabla....¿ cuanto hay que pagar para ver los fotochops ?...8:


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

IPC dijo:


>



¿Qué te paaasa holles? no te darán miedo ahora esos estiramientos sanos ¿no? ::



El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> blablablabla....¿ cuanto hay que pagar para ver los fotochops ?...8:



Pregunta a Calópez lo que cobra por la suscripción al hilo, pisachanclas :


----------



## MagicPep (14 Jun 2016)

y el de barrullo ha visto la luz hoy?


----------



## barullo (14 Jun 2016)

MagicPep dijo:


> y el de barrullo ha visto la luz hoy?



Hoy te has puesto las botas ¿eh joputa? :::::fiufiu:


----------



## MagicPep (14 Jun 2016)

yo estoy trabajando  y no puedo darle al F5


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

MagicPep dijo:


> yo estoy trabajando  y no puedo darle al F5



Mira que eres gafe, carahormiga: posteas el último y ya no vuelve nadie ::


----------



## genki (15 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Mira que eres gafe, carahormiga: posteas el último y ya no vuelve nadie ::



Concentrate, a ver si entre los dos hacemos que aparezca algo...


----------



## MagicPep (15 Jun 2016)

estais mas calientes que los del parking de ventas


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Concentrate, a ver si entre los dos hacemos que aparezca algo...



Yo creo que el hilo ha cumplido sus objetivos ienso:

Lolita, Alasky, Frieda, Symphorosa y la corretona trialitas han pasado por aqui ya a dejar testimonio gráfico de sus apetitosas y guanteables posaderas


----------



## genki (15 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Yo creo que el hilo ha cumplido sus objetivos ienso:
> 
> Lolita, Alasky, Frieda, Symphorosa y la corretona trialitas han pasado por aqui ya a dejar testimonio gráfico de sus apetitosas y guanteables posaderas



Joder, pues me he perdido el 80% del objetivo del hilo:XX:

Pero si, mu majo lo que se ha visto...


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Joder, pues me he perdido el 80% del objetivo del hilo:XX:
> 
> Pero si, mu majo lo que se ha visto...



Nunca pierdas la esperanza de poder volver a ver ese 80% pequeño saltamontes ::

y lo que queda por ver :Baile:


----------



## Unlucky (15 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Nunca pierdas la esperanza de poder volver a ver ese 80% pequeño saltamontes ::
> 
> y lo que queda por ver :Baile:



Pues si tú...:rolleye:


----------



## genki (15 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Nunca pierdas la esperanza de poder volver a ver ese 80% pequeño saltamontes ::
> 
> y lo que queda por ver :Baile:



No la perderé, maestro.


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues si tú...:rolleye:



Coño ya está bien que vengas :: ¿ande te metes, trilirili?


----------



## Unlucky (15 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Coño ya está bien que vengas :: ¿ande te metes, trilirili?



Pues estoy trabagando, alguién tendrá que levantar Espiña. 
Y como el que la ha tirado no lo hace....


----------



## Venator (15 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Yo creo que el hilo ha cumplido sus objetivos ienso:
> 
> Lolita, Alasky, Frieda, Symphorosa y la corretona trialitas han pasado por aqui ya a dejar testimonio gráfico de sus apetitosas y guanteables posaderas



Cinco fotos he visto en año y pico. Cinco fotos minúsculas. Más generosas creía a las floreras. Será por píxeles. Suerte que sólo paso por aquí muy de vez en cuando y no he perdido aquí mucho tiempo :ouch:


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues estoy trabagando, alguién tendrá que levantar Espiña.
> Y como el que la ha tirado no lo hace....



Bueno pues cuando estés descansadita y lista para el asalto ya no avisarás ¿no piruleta? ienso:::

ding dong ding dong...se avecina foto hoygan :Baile:


----------



## MagicPep (15 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues estoy trabagando, alguién tendrá que levantar Espiña.
> Y como el que la ha tirado no lo hace....



bien, perfecto, asi no tienes tiempo para hacer fechorias


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

Venator dijo:


> Cinco fotos he visto en año y pico. Cinco fotos minúsculas. Más generosas creía a las floreras. Será por píxeles. Suerte que sólo paso por aquí muy de vez en cuando y no he perdido aquí mucho tiempo :ouch:



Pues ya has visto más que algunos :fiufiu:

pero tienes razón, algunas no son muy generosas porque nunca vienen y me consta que no es por falta de algo que mostrar

aunque las 5 mosqueteras que he nombrado además de valientes en poner foto tienen un azote que no veas :Baile:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (15 Jun 2016)

Bueno, que.

8:


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Bueno, que.
> 
> 8:



Luego viene Loli a poner ha dicho :fiufiu::Baile:


----------



## Don Depresor (15 Jun 2016)

Treinta segundos.



Spoiler



::


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Treinta segundos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (15 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Luego viene Loli a poner ha dicho :fiufiu::Baile:



Loli....

:8:


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

Y Circe haciendo la cena...tócate los cojones ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (15 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> ¿ que has puesto?
> 
> Ripitidor


----------



## Don Depresor (15 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


>



Bien atento que estabas, ¡piraton! 8:

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 21:42 ----------




capcom dijo:


> ¿ que has puesto?
> 
> Ripitidor



No ripito, que te tocas. ::


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Loli....
> 
> :8:



Bueno pues Lolo, porque por delante no le hemos visto :rolleye:::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (15 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno pues Lolo, porque por delante no le hemos visto :rolleye:::



En eso le voy a tener que dar la razón, muy a mi pesar

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 21:52 ----------




Don Depresor dijo:


> Bien atento que estabas, ¡piraton! 8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 21:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Uy

perdone, he citado sin querer :o:o

Ya está solventado y eso.


----------



## Don Depresor (15 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> En eso le voy a tener que dar la razón, muy a mi pesar
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 21:52 ----------
> 
> ...



Nada que perdonar, caballero. :o


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Bien atento que estabas, ¡piraton! 8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 21:42 ----------
> 
> ...



No te ha dicho que repitas, que te ilusionas que no veas ::


----------



## Circe (15 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Treinta segundos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





barullo dijo:


> Y Circe haciendo la cena...tócate los cojones ::



¡Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... Agfh, uf, sigo... ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Mira, vivo en la Calle del Suspiro Verde, Noveno B.
Me manda una carta con la foto dentro, es la única manera de ver algo aquí.
Ya me encargo yo de explicarle a mi costillo por qué un señor me manda la foto de su culo.


----------



## Don Depresor (15 Jun 2016)

Circe dijo:


> ¡Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... Agfh, uf, sigo... ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Mira, vivo en la Calle del Suspiro Verde, Noveno B.
> Me manda una carta con la foto dentro, es la única manera de ver algo aquí.
> Ya me encargo yo de explicarle a mi costillo por qué un señor me manda la foto de su culo.



¿Y hustec como sabia que era de mi culo?

¡Piratona! :o








































































































El codigo postal era "avenida de la piruleta", ¿verdad? ::


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

Circe dijo:


> ¡Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... Agfh, uf, sigo... ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Mira, vivo en la Calle del Suspiro Verde, Noveno B.
> Me manda una carta con la foto dentro, es la única manera de ver algo aquí.
> Ya me encargo yo de explicarle a mi costillo por qué un señor me manda la foto de su culo.



Jojojo::


----------



## Circe (15 Jun 2016)




----------



## Don Depresor (15 Jun 2016)

Circe dijo:


> https://media.giphy.com/media/11HxElzKUMmBxu/giphy.gif



P
O
M
P
E
R
A

::


----------



## Circe (15 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> P
> O
> M
> P
> ...



Eso, encima haga pupa...


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

Frieda que yo sé que estás ahi...asoma el pandero, trufita ::


----------



## Don Depresor (15 Jun 2016)

Circe dijo:


> Eso, encima haga pupa...



Sabe hustec que yo la estimo, pero no se puede dejar escapar un zasca ni que dependa el futuro del mundo por ello. 8:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (15 Jun 2016)

Circe dijo:


> Eso, encima haga pupa...



¿ le meto con la culata en la rodilla?


----------



## Don Depresor (15 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> ¿ le meto con la culata en la rodilla?



Como me toque un pelo, le arranco la cabeza.

Con cariño, acritud, y esas cosas que se estilan hoy en dia... ::


----------



## Circe (15 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Sabe hustec que yo la estimo, pero no se puede dejar escapar un zasca ni que dependa el futuro del mundo por ello. 8:



No, no, no puedo soportar tamaña crueldat.
Me voy a hacer acopio de unas pocas docenas de cientos de miles de cocos, avisado queda.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (15 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Como me toque un pelo, le arranco la cabeza.
> 
> Con cariño, acritud, y esas cosas que se estilan hoy en dia... ::



A la circe no me la haga llorar que es buena persona, o algo.

ünico aviso.


----------



## Circe (15 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> ¿ le meto con la culata en la rodilla?



Gracias, caballero, ya me arreglo yo con los cocos.


----------



## Don Depresor (15 Jun 2016)

Circe dijo:


> No, no, no puedo soportar tamaña crueldat.
> Me voy a hacer acopio de unas pocas docenas de cientos de miles de cocos, avisado queda.





Circe dijo:


> Gracias, caballero, ya me arreglo yo con los cocos.



Si yo, con que me enseñe un par en concreto, me conformo. ::



capcom dijo:


> A la circe no me la haga llorar que es buena persona, o algo.
> 
> ünico aviso.



Nada mas lejos de mi intencion, compañero de garita. 8:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (15 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Si yo, con que me enseñe un par en concreto, me conformo. ::
> 
> 
> 
> Nada mas lejos de mi intencion, compañero de garita. 8:



Pues avisa o algo, cuando las suelten ::


----------



## Circe (15 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Si yo, con que me enseñe un par en concreto, me conformo. ::


----------



## Don Depresor (15 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Pues avisa o algo, cuando las suelten ::



Si tengo la mano derecha libre, no sufra que yo le aviso. 8:

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 22:41 ----------




Circe dijo:


>



¡ME-LAS-FO!

Los... las... esto... 

Los nervios, tu, los nervios. :o


----------



## barullo (16 Jun 2016)

Eh DD que no hay 2 sin 3 dicen ::

a ver si viene Circerosa ::


----------



## genki (16 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> *Eh DD que no hay 2 sin 3 dicen ::
> *
> a ver si viene Circerosa ::



Ha subidoo foto????

Buenas tardes y esas cosillas.


----------



## MagicPep (16 Jun 2016)

a mi las mujeres que he visto las entrañas ya no me motivan... han perdido el misterio... me gustaria ver culos nuevos, dale la brasa a elena la del atleti ::

o que las repetidoras inmolen su nicks y se conecten con otro para que nos vuelvan a emocionar ::


----------



## barullo (16 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Ha subidoo foto????
> 
> Buenas tardes y esas cosillas.



No no, tranqui las cabras...

ya veo que estás al loro ¿eh andarríos? ::


----------



## genki (16 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No no, tranqui las cabras...
> 
> ya veo que estás al loro ¿eh andarríos? ::



A ratos, entro miro y ya, que estoy de un vago que no veas..


----------



## barullo (16 Jun 2016)

MagicPep dijo:


> a mi las mujeres que he visto las entrañas ya no me motivan... han perdido el misterio... me gustaria ver culos nuevos, dale la brasa a elena la del atleti ::
> 
> o que las repetidoras inmolen su nicks y se conecten con otro para que nos vuelvan a emocionar ::



Menudos ánimos das, cansaliebres :ouch:::

Elena es muy vengonzosa que no tenteras 



genki dijo:


> A ratos, entro miro y ya, que estoy de un vago que no veas..



ponte eso que te dije


----------



## MagicPep (16 Jun 2016)

pues le dais de beber vino... un atletico de verdad nunca dice no a un brick de la sangre de cristo


----------



## Unlucky (16 Jun 2016)

MagicPep dijo:


> pues le dais de beber vino... un atletico de verdad nunca dice no a un brick de la sangre de cristo



¡¡¡Barullo!!

Echa al vikingo merengón este del hilo.


----------



## barullo (16 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡¡¡Barullo!!
> 
> Echa al vikingo merengón este del hilo.



Pero ¿no era amijou tuyo? ::ienso:


----------



## MagicPep (16 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡¡¡Barullo!!
> 
> Echa al vikingo merengón este del hilo.



por ti renuncio al blanco y me hago cule


----------



## barullo (16 Jun 2016)

MagicPep dijo:


> por ti renuncio al blanco y me hago cule



Si es del Aleti, rascanalgas ::


----------



## MagicPep (16 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Si es del Aleti, rascanalgas ::



ya, pero hacerme del barsa tiene un pase... hacerme colchonero es demasiado para un joven urbanita y cosmopolita como yo


----------



## Alaskha (16 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¡¡¡Barullo!!
> 
> Echa al vikingo merengón este del hilo.



Para algo que tiene bueno ... :rolleye:


----------



## barullo (16 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Para algo que tiene bueno ... :rolleye:



Ni siquera eso tiene bueno el pisachanclas :fiufiu:::


----------



## Unlucky (16 Jun 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Para algo que tiene bueno ... :rolleye:



Bueeeeeeenoooooo


¡¡Barullo!!

Que se te cuelan mandrilistas en el jilo!!


----------



## Alaskha (16 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Ni siquera eso tiene bueno el pisachanclas :fiufiu:::



Mirándolo de mi lado, si es bueno 

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 19:09 ----------




Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Bueeeeeeenoooooo
> 
> 
> ¡¡Barullo!!
> ...



Yo soy blanca desde que nací :XX:


----------



## barullo (16 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Bueeeeeeenoooooo
> 
> 
> ¡¡Barullo!!
> ...



Si nos enseña el bullas hacemos la vista gorda :::fiufiu::


----------



## Unlucky (19 Jun 2016)

Que bien, eh?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (19 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Que bien, eh?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Si....

Diganoslo....


----------



## Unlucky (19 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Si....
> 
> 
> 
> Diganoslo....





Pues si tú.


Spoiler



[]


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (19 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues si tú.
> 
> 
> No he visto un caralho
> ...


----------



## Unlucky (19 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Lola la ardilla española dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pues si tú.
> ...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (19 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> capcom dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pues si, qué bien.
> ...


----------



## Unlucky (19 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Lola la ardilla española dijo:
> 
> 
> > Por mi encantado.
> ...


----------



## elpatatero (20 Jun 2016)

Buenos dias hamijas pechugonas del forro.


Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

elpatatero dijo:


> Buenos dias hamijas pechugonas del forro.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi selular.



Y a los amijous de las pechugonas ¿no les saludas caratrucha? ::


----------



## Unlucky (20 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Y a los amijous de las pechugonas ¿no les saludas caratrucha? ::



¿Y a las que no somos pechugonas tampoco?


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Y a las que no somos pechugonas tampoco?



Qué mentirosa ::


----------



## Gorkako (20 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Y a las que no somos pechugonas tampoco?



A ud siempre sea como sea :X

Buenos días Doña


----------



## Unlucky (20 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> A ud siempre sea como sea :X
> 
> Buenos días Doña



Buenos días Gorki!! :X:X

¿Qué haces tú por aqui?


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Buenos días Gorki!! :X:X
> 
> ¿Qué haces tú por aqui?



La de ayer ¿la vió alguién? ::


----------



## Unlucky (20 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> La de ayer ¿la vió alguién? ::



Sí, yo. 
Y el que me la hizo.


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Sí, yo.
> Y el que me la hizo.



cuanta gente ::::


----------



## Unlucky (20 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> cuanta gente ::::



Ya ves...

No estáis atentos.


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Ya ves...
> 
> No estáis atentos.



Y cuando estamos no las pones así queee ::


----------



## Gorkako (20 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Buenos días Gorki!! :X:X
> 
> ¿Qué haces tú por aqui?



Currar jajajaja

Pues en el jotro hilo me aburro y he salido de mi rincón ::


----------



## Unlucky (20 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Currar jajajaja
> 
> Pues en el jotro hilo me aburro y he salido de mi rincón ::



Haces bien, que si no vas coger polvo.


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Currar jajajaja
> 
> Pues en el jotro hilo me aburro y he salido de mi rincón ::



Qué trolero eres...si vas a salto de mata desde bien tempranito, cansaliebres ::


----------



## Unlucky (20 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Qué trolero eres...si vas a salto de mata desde bien tempranito, cansaliebres ::



No te metas con Gorki, que te arranco los hogos, lo sepas.

Primer y único aviso.

Y no es coña como con el perrete. Cuidado pues.


----------



## Gorkako (20 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Qué trolero eres...si vas a salto de mata desde bien tempranito, cansaliebres ::



Efectivamente lo que viene a ser lo que me da la gana ::


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> No te metas con Gorki, que te arranco los hogos, lo sepas.
> 
> Primer y único aviso.
> 
> Y no es coña como con el perrete. Cuidado pues.



Buaaah yo corro que no veas :fiufiu:::


----------



## Unlucky (20 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Efectivamente lo que viene a ser lo que me da la gana ::



Di qué sí!!

Haz lo que te salga los buebos.


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Efectivamente lo que viene a ser lo que me da la gana ::



Vale pero no te tires pegotes ::


----------



## Gorkako (20 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Vale pero no te tires pegotes ::



Qué pegotes y qué ocho cuartos lamestacas ::


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Qué pegotes y qué ocho cuartos lamestacas ::



Dices que en el otro te aburres y que sales de tu rincón :rolleye:

menuda trola ::


----------



## Unlucky (20 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Buaaah yo corro que no veas :fiufiu:::



No tienes Madrid para correr delante de mi, lo sepas.


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> No tienes Madrid para correr delante de mi, lo sepas.



no vas a poner nada ¿no? :::fiufiu:


----------



## Unlucky (20 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> no vas a poner nada ¿no? :::fiufiu:



Si, para que a Gorki se le pase el disgusto que le has dado.


----------



## Gorkako (20 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Si, para que a Gorki se le pase el disgusto que le has dado.



Si es por eso, tengo un disgusto enorme :o


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Si, para que a Gorki se le pase el disgusto que le has dado.



Si si...ya ya...awela en catalán :::fiufiu:


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

Gorkako se va a quedar fleki de tanto esperar, ardillosa :fiufiu:::


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

Qué bueniño es el Gorkako que ni se queja :fiufiu:::


----------



## Unlucky (21 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Qué bueniño es el Gorkako que ni se queja :fiufiu:::



Es más majo....8:


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

La del domingo ¿qué? ¿va pa mucho? :fiufiu:::


----------



## Gorkako (21 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Qué bueniño es el Gorkako que ni se queja :fiufiu:::



Si quisiera ver fotejo se la pediría direstamente ::


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

qué peña más egoista ::

cúrratelo aqui y socializa para los amijous ::


----------



## Unlucky (21 Jun 2016)

Yo es que ya no hago esas cosas, soy una muguer nueva.


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

Ains mi Gregoria digooo mi Symphorosa ::::


----------



## genki (21 Jun 2016)

Me he perdido mucho?


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Me he perdido mucho?



Lee un poquito y verás ::


----------



## genki (21 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Lee un poquito y verás ::



Es justo lo que no quería, si voy leyendo es más lenta la agonía


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Es justo lo que no quería, si voy leyendo es más lenta la agonía



Mira tú que a mi me da la risa ::::


----------



## genki (21 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Mira tú que a mi me da la risa ::::



Nada, casi mejor no saber...


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Nada, casi mejor no saber...



No coño, mira mira ::


----------



## genki (21 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No coño, mira mira ::



Joder, pa que miro...:´(


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Joder, pa que miro...:´(



¿había algo? ¿cuando? hace mucho que no...::


----------



## genki (21 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿había algo? ¿cuando? hace mucho que no...::



Sip, en la 35


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Sip, en la 35



No miro porque ya no quedará ni el recuerdo ::


----------



## genki (21 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No miro porque ya no quedará ni el recuerdo ::



Ya... he llegado un pelin tarde


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Ya... he llegado un pelin tarde



eso te pasa por no suscribirte...

de todas maneras tenemos una jubilada ya, una desaparecida, otra que no pone etc. etc. ::

vamos que estamos de puta madre ::


----------



## genki (21 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> eso te pasa por no suscribirte...
> 
> de todas maneras tenemos una jubilada ya, una desaparecida, otra que no pone etc. etc. ::
> 
> vamos que estamos de puta madre ::



Joer, y donde me voy a llorar ahora???

Fue gonito mientras duró.


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Joer, y donde me voy a llorar ahora???
> 
> Fue gonito mientras duró.



Debe ser el calor...que les da el lorenzo en la mollera en la pisci y las atonta ::

aunque con el calor se deberían despelotar más digo yo :


----------



## Unlucky (21 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Joer, y donde me voy a llorar ahora???
> 
> Fue gonito mientras duró.



Al foro se viene llorado de casa.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2016 at 17:46 ----------




barullo dijo:


> Debe ser el calor...que les da el lorenzo en la mollera en la pisci y las atonta ::
> 
> aunque con el calor se deberían despelotar más digo yo :



Voy a subir una foto para que me digas que mis medias son de abueli?

Paso.


----------



## genki (21 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Debe ser el calor...que les da el lorenzo en la mollera en la pisci y las atonta ::
> 
> aunque con el calor se deberían despelotar más digo yo :



Pues vaya verano más soso.



Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Al foro se viene llorado de casa.



No seas dura conmigo, ardillica.


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Voy a subir una foto para que me digas que mis medias son de abueli?
> 
> Paso.



Yo en este hilo jamás he dicho tal cosa, trolera...::

más atrás has dicho que estabas ya jubilada, que lo ha visto todo el mundo :fiufiu:


----------



## genki (21 Jun 2016)

Vale, no es hayga, es haiga.

coche haiga - Buscar con Google


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Vale, no es hayga, es haiga.
> 
> coche haiga - Buscar con Google



Te has equivocado de hilo, rascanalgas ::


----------



## genki (21 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Te has equivocado de hilo, rascanalgas ::



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

Perdonnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Unlucky (21 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Yo en este hilo jamás he dicho tal cosa, trolera...::
> 
> más atrás has dicho que estabas ya jubilada, que lo ha visto todo el mundo :fiufiu:



Bueeeeenoooooo


Que ahora e tomas en serio lo que digo.

Pero reconoce que has dicho que mis medias eran de abueli.


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pero reconoce que has dicho que mis medias eran de abueli.



Ni idea porque aqui no las has puesto ::


----------



## Unlucky (22 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Ni idea porque aqui no las has puesto ::



Eran estas.

No citar. 


Spoiler



:X:X:X


----------



## Don Depresor (22 Jun 2016)




----------



## Gorkako (22 Jun 2016)

mmmmmmmmm a bocaos se las arranco :fiufiu:


----------



## barullo (22 Jun 2016)

El que ha hecho la foto se ha tenido que poner morao el hijoputa ::::


----------



## Unlucky (22 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> El que ha hecho la foto se ha tenido que poner morao el hijoputa ::::



¿Y por qué sabes que me la ha hecho alguien? ienso:


----------



## barullo (22 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Y por qué sabes que me la ha hecho alguien? ienso:



Me lo imagino por la perspectiva


----------



## Unlucky (22 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> mmmmmmmmm a bocaos se las arranco :fiufiu:



¿A qué no son de abuela?


----------



## MagicPep (22 Jun 2016)

medias... mejor que por lo menos taparan algo

::


----------



## barullo (22 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿A qué no son de abuela?



Para nada...muy lindas holles :Aplauso::baba:


----------



## Unlucky (22 Jun 2016)

MagicPep dijo:


> medias... mejor que por lo menos taparan algo
> 
> ::



Mira mi vecino que criticón es. 
Por el bariio no me dicen que me tape cuando ven mis piernas, lo sepas.


----------



## barullo (22 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Mira mi vecino que criticón es.
> Por el bariio no me dicen que me tape cuando ven mis piernas, lo sepas.



Claro que no...es más: 

quiero que te pongas todo el cajón de medias entero pero ya me avisas para que no me lo pierda que te conozco, bacalao ::::


----------



## MagicPep (22 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Mira mi vecino que criticón es.
> Por el bariio no me dicen que me tape cuando ven mis piernas, lo sepas.



porque el q no tiene cataratas, tiene la vista cansada.

si vas asi pronco me cruzare contigo :: en la vida real solo conozco una chica con ese estilo... no sois tantas


----------



## Gorkako (22 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿A qué no son de abuela?



Nop además esas siempre son una muy grata sorpresa cuando se las encuentra uno :o


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Jun 2016)

¿ Que pasa aqui?

 ienso:


----------



## Unlucky (22 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> ¿ Que pasa aqui?
> 
> ienso:



No lo sé...:rolleye:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> No lo sé...:rolleye:



Entiendo.

Me la he vuelto a perder.

Espero que ripitidor y tufito tambien, se jodan


----------



## Unlucky (22 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Entiendo.
> 
> Me la he vuelto a perder.
> 
> Espero que ripitidor y tufito tambien, se jodan



Si quieres a subo por ultima vez.


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Jun 2016)

Qué tramáis, morenos ?


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Jun 2016)

:baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Gorkako (22 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Si quieres a subo por ultima vez.



Luego que nos tocamos...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Luego que nos tocamos...



como que luego


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Jun 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> Luego que nos tocamos...



yo ya estoy buscando la foto que llevo en el móvil de Cuenca


----------



## barullo (22 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo ya estoy buscando la foto que llevo en el móvil de Cuenca



¿qué es eso? ::


----------



## Don Depresor (22 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué es eso? ::



Joder, no es tan dificil, se ha explicado perfectamente.


Tiene un movil que es de Cuenca, lo compraria alli, imagino, y supongo que anda buscando una foto de sus pelotas. Como esta mayor, y ya no se llega como antes a lamerselas... ::


----------



## barullo (22 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Joder, no es tan dificil, se ha explicado perfectamente.
> 
> 
> Tiene un movil que es de Cuenca, lo compraria alli, imagino, y supongo que anda buscando una foto de sus pelotas. Como esta mayor, y ya no se llega como antes a lamerselas... ::



Jojojo::


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2016)

Alguno que avise por whatts cuando suba foto cohones ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Joder, no es tan dificil, se ha explicado perfectamente.
> 
> 
> Tiene un movil que es de Cuenca, lo compraria alli, imagino, y supongo que anda buscando una foto de sus pelotas. Como esta mayor, y ya no se llega como antes a lamerselas... ::



Pues busca el tuyo por que la lola nos ha pegado un natuyral cambiado y no has dejado con el mastil en la mano ::


----------



## Unlucky (22 Jun 2016)

Es la última vez.
No citar.



Spoiler






Spoiler



:X:X


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (22 Jun 2016)

78 paginas y ni un puto culo...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Jun 2016)

Goder, goder,goder

me la y eso !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Depresor (22 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Pues busca el tuyo por que la lola nos ha pegado un natuyral cambiado y no has dejado con el mastil en la mano ::



Disculpe, no hablo idiomas. ::


----------



## genki (22 Jun 2016)

Toma, toma, toma!!!!!!!!!!


Acabo de comer, entro y me encuentro este postre...:baba:

Por cierto, buen cul... buenas tardes.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Toma, toma, toma!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Acabo de comer, entro y me encuentro este postre...:baba:



Postre el que vamos a montar entre todos :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Joder, no es tan dificil, se ha explicado perfectamente.
> 
> 
> Tiene un movil que es de Cuenca, lo compraria alli, imagino, y supongo que anda buscando una foto de sus pelotas. Como esta mayor, y ya no se llega como antes a lamerselas... ::



LA FOTO es de Cuenca, no el móvil higodefruta !!!


----------



## Don Depresor (22 Jun 2016)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> 78 paginas y ni un puto culo...



Y se lo habrá perdido... :: ::


----------



## genki (22 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Postre el que vamos a montar entre todos :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Nuestra mitad diestra va a ser como la de Termineitor.


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Postre el que vamos a montar entre todos :XX::XX::XX::XX:



sep...... yo ya estoy a punto de natillas ......:fiufiu:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> sep...... yo ya estoy a punto de natillas ......:fiufiu:



Apunta pal otro lado que te veo venir


----------



## Don Depresor (22 Jun 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> LA FOTO es de Cuenca, no el móvil higodefruta !!!



Aosaer...


HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo ya estoy buscando la foto que llevo en el móvil de Cuenca



"En el movil de Cuenca", lo dices clarisimamente. 8:


----------



## Unlucky (22 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Aosaer...
> 
> "En el movil de Cuenca", lo dices clarisimamente. 8:



Redacta mal en español, quería decir la foto de Cuenca que llevo en el móvil. 
Quería mirar allí, que hay que explicarte todos los chistes.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2016)

joe yo estaba en el baño lavándome los dientes ::::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Redacta mal en español, quería decir la foto de Cuenca que llevo en el móvil.
> Quería mirar allí, que hay que explicarte todos los chistes.



Es indepen el perrete, ya se sabe


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Jun 2016)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Aosaer...
> 
> "En el movil de Cuenca", lo dices clarisimamente. 8:



Ya me estás sacando las cosas de contexto. Pareces un periodista de Libertad Digital......:|


----------



## barullo (22 Jun 2016)

¿Qué sucedió en Cuenca? ::


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué sucedió en Cuenca? ::



No se, pero muchas miran........... algo habrá.....:rolleye:


----------



## Don Depresor (22 Jun 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Redacta mal en español, quería decir la foto de Cuenca que llevo en el móvil.
> Quería mirar allí, que hay que explicarte todos los chistes.



Hoyja, que a mi, en que ciudad se fotografie el perrete las pelotas, me interesa mas bien poco. 8:


----------



## barullo (22 Jun 2016)

Aqui tenemos la foto de marras de lo sucedido en Cuenca en exclusiva para todos vosotros, muñequitos de la nave del ministerio:







hay que joderse con lo que se llegan a pajear algunos ::::


----------



## genki (22 Jun 2016)




----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


>



Que quieres , bro.

Yo ya he cubierto el cupo de ale-manitas para unos dos meses


----------



## genki (22 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Que quieres , bro.
> 
> Yo ya he cubierto el cupo de ale-manitas para unos dos meses



Pues a mi me tienen las hormonas alterado que no veas...puta adolescencia.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Jun 2016)

genki dijo:


> Pues a mi me tienen las hormonas alterado que no veas...puta adolescencia.



¿ Que bien eh?

Y donde vas a hacer la puta mili ?


----------



## genki (22 Jun 2016)

capcom dijo:


> ¿ Que bien eh?
> 
> Y donde vas a hacer la puta mili ?



Mu bien, la verdaz.

Pues mire, si puedo elegir, me piro a Jaca, quiero mi premio Darwin


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

Que parado anda esto, no??


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Que parado anda esto, no??



No creas...hoy ha puesto Waldi :Baile::Aplauso:::


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No creas...hoy ha puesto Waldi :Baile::Aplauso:::



Lo vi  pero no en este :o


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Lo vi  pero no en este :o



Ya, pero mola también ¿no? :::Baile:


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, pero mola también ¿no? :::Baile:



Si, si ...


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Si, si ...



Tú y yo como lo hemos visto pues tan pichis ¿que no?...:Baile:::

menudo pandero por cierto :ouch:::


----------



## genki (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Si, si ...





barullo dijo:


> Tú y yo como lo hemos visto pues tan pichis ¿que no?...:Baile:::
> 
> menudo pandero por cierto :ouch:::



Mecagüentoloquesemenea....


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

genki dijo:


> Mecagüentoloquesemenea....



Dile a Alasky que si se anima :fiufiu::::Baile:


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Dile a Alasky que si se anima :fiufiu::::Baile:



A qué me tengo que animar ??


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> A qué me tengo que animar ??



Como dices atrás que está parado :fiufiu: y el caratrucha no ha junao nada hoy...nianonianoooo ::


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Como dices atrás que está parado :fiufiu: y el caratrucha no ha junao nada hoy...nianonianoooo ::



Si aunque ponga no la verá jajaja


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Como dices atrás que está parado :fiufiu: y el caratrucha no ha junao nada hoy...nianonianoooo ::



Yo si quieres pongo una foto de mi oído operado con 5 puntos de sutura :XX:


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Si aunque ponga no la verá jajaja



Alguién la verá...nunca pierdas la esperanza ::


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Alguién la verá...nunca pierdas la esperanza ::



Si ya me lo ven sin ponerlo aquí :cook:


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Yo si quieres pongo una foto de mi oído operado con 5 puntos de sutura :XX:



No, si yo lo decía por el chaval este...Genki...que curra los viernes tarde ::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Jul 2016)

De que va esto?


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> De que va esto?



Es como los hilos de tus camisetas pero de cuando en cuando alguna pica y enseña los mofletes ::


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No, si yo lo decía por el chaval este...Genki...que curra los viernes tarde ::



Y yo todo el fin de semana ... a ver qué me pones ?? :o


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Y yo todo el fin de semana ... a ver qué me pones ?? :o



De los nervios ::::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (1 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> De que va esto?



¿ te lo resumo brevemente?

No va, creo.


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

capcom dijo:


> ¿ te lo resumo brevemente?
> 
> No va, creo.



El que no va eres tú, cagalindes, que ves menos que un gato porcelana y luego vienes criticando ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> El que no va eres tú, cagalindes, que ves menos que un gato porcelana y luego vienes criticando ::



¿ Que no veo que?, ratazanks:


----------



## genki (1 Jul 2016)

Todos topos.


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

capcom dijo:


> ¿ Que no veo que?, ratazanks:



Que no ves un culo ni a cantar, "expléndido" ::::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Que no ves un culo ni a cantar, "expléndido" ::::



Será eso. :rolleye:


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Será eso. :rolleye:



Los mp's, mails y what's apps no cuentan :fiufiu::rolleye:::


----------



## genki (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Los mp's, mails y what's apps no cuentan :fiufiu::rolleye:::



Que suerte tienen algunos...


----------



## Rizzo (1 Jul 2016)

Hola gentucilla de bien :X


----------



## Unlucky (1 Jul 2016)

Rizzo dijo:


> Hola gentucilla de bien :X





Buenas tardes.
Estoy en la piscina


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

genki dijo:


> Que suerte tienen algunos...



¿A que si? y encima se ponen farrucos y se hace los interesantes ::::

vamos pol favol


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

Rizzo dijo:


> Hola gentucilla de bien :X



holaaaa guapísimo :X

cómo va la vida ??


----------



## Rizzo (1 Jul 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Estoy en la piscina



Pruebas o deporre 




Alaskha dijo:


> holaaaa guapísimo :X
> 
> cómo va la vida ??



Hola guapísimaaaa

Todo muy bien, gracias, y tú?


----------



## genki (1 Jul 2016)

Rizzo dijo:


> Hola gentucilla de bien :X



Que tal te va, trípode?


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Rizzo dijo:


> Hola gentucilla de bien :X



Hola Nudos...¿cómo van los poemas veraniegos? ¿y las epístolas? ::


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

Rizzo dijo:


> Pruebas o deporre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tirando como siempre, gracias :X


----------



## genki (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿A que si? y encima se ponen farrucos y se hace los interesantes ::::
> 
> vamos pol favol



Dios da pan a quien no tiene piños.


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Estoy en la piscina



Este comentario sin foto del bikini no vale para nada : ::::

:X


----------



## Rizzo (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Hola Nudos...¿cómo van los poemas veraniegos? ¿y las epístolas? ::



Nada de nada de eso tú 



Alaskha dijo:


> tirando como siempre, gracias :X



Tú tira bien que eso es importante


----------



## genki (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Este comentario sin foto del bikini no vale para nada : ::::
> 
> :X



Demasiada ropa...


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

genki dijo:


> Dios da pan a quien no tiene piños.



nunca mejor dicho ::



Alaskha dijo:


> tirando como siempre, gracias :X



Como siempre pero hoy un pelín más guerrera ¿que no? ::


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> nunca mejor dicho ::
> 
> 
> 
> Como siempre pero hoy un pelín más guerrera ¿que no? ::




Es que ya me tocan los cojones y no puedo ... más que guerrera, aburrida ::

---------- Post added 01-jul-2016 at 20:06 ----------




Rizzo dijo:


> Nada de nada de eso tú
> 
> 
> 
> Tú tira bien que eso es importante




gracias :X


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Es que ya me tocan los cojones y no puedo ... más que guerrera, aburrida ::



No, si me parece muy bien que repartas algún zasca de vez en cuando ::


----------



## genki (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Es que ya me tocan los cojones y no puedo ... más que guerrera, aburrida ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jul-2016 at 20:06 ----------
> 
> ...



Y el aburrimiento lleva al afilado de uñas.


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No, si me parece muy bien que repartas algún zasca de vez en cuando ::



es la primera vez que insulto así :o



genki dijo:


> Y el aburrimiento lleva al afilado de uñas.



Me las pinté de rojo ... puta :: mi color :fiufiu::X


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> es la primera vez que insulto así :o
> 
> 
> 
> Me las pinté de rojo ... puta :: mi color :fiufiu::X



Si está muy bien que te defiendas...que aqui enseguida se creen que todo el monte es orgasmo y se te suben a la chepa en un plis ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Los mp's, mails y what's apps no cuentan :fiufiu::rolleye:::




Que bien eh?

Podiais pasar alguno de esos ¿no?

Yo, me lo pierdo todo


----------



## Unlucky (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Este comentario sin foto del bikini no vale para nada : ::::
> 
> 
> 
> :X





Pues si tú 


Spoiler



[]


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Si está muy bien que te defiendas...que aqui enseguida se creen que todo el monte es orgasmo y se te suben a la chepa en un plis ::



Es que ya cansa el tío y me llora que se meten con él, coño que se meta con ellos :o

Ya llevo tiempo aguantando


----------



## genki (1 Jul 2016)

Hablando de chepas



Spoiler












Ardillica, esta vez te he visto!!:baba:


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

Lola muy bonito


Genki :baba: :baba:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2016 at 20:17 ----------




genki dijo:


> Hablando de chepas
> 
> :x



Ainsss que me pongo nerviosa y no atino ...

Madre mía a todos estos cachos quiero ponerle cara, es que si no, para tocarme ... lo prefiero :o


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Rizzo dijo:


> Nada de nada de eso tú
> 
> 
> 
> Tú tira bien que eso es importante



Bueno ¿y qué es de tu vida, Nudos? ¿te nos casas ya? ::


----------



## genki (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Lola muy bonito
> 
> 
> Genki :baba: :baba:
> ...



Con lo feo que soy te cortaría tol rollo


----------



## Unlucky (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Lola muy bonito
> 
> 
> Genki :baba: :baba:
> ...





Gracias 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

genki dijo:


> Con lo feo que soy te cortaría tol rollo



feo dice inocho:inocho:



Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



de nada :X


----------



## Unlucky (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> feo dice inocho:inocho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Os dejo un besito y me voy, que he quedado.


Spoiler



[]


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Cómo mola la tecnología: ahora nos pueden poner bullas desde la tumbona de la pisci hoyga ::

Esa Lola como mola se merece una ola uuuuuuuh :::Baile:


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Os dejo un besito y me voy, que he quedado.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yo que te iba a enseñar mis pecas :o



Spoiler



:cook:





barullo dijo:


> Cómo mola la tecnología: ahora nos pueden poner bullas desde la tumbona de la pisci hoyga ::
> 
> Esa Lola como mola se merece una ola uuuuuuuh :::Baile:



Qué tío jajaja


----------



## Unlucky (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Yo que te iba a enseñar mis pecas :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Qué guapa!! 



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## genki (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Yo que te iba a enseñar mis pecas :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joer, que iba ilusionado y no has puesto nada:´(


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

genki dijo:


> Joer, que iba ilusionado y no has puesto nada:´(



Me equivoqué perdón ... es que cite la de Lola y borre la mía 

Mira a ver si hay algo :o

Perdón por el retraso


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

No se ha visto Alasky...jijiji::


----------



## genki (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Me equivoqué perdón ... es que cite la de Lola y borre la mía
> 
> Mira a ver si hay algo :o
> 
> Perdón por el retraso



:baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No se ha visto Alasky...jijiji::



Cómo qué no ?? Miraaa que la quito :X


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Ya te he visto juapar...con el bañador de los balcones jajaja::


----------



## Unlucky (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No se ha visto Alasky...jijiji::





Yo sí que la vi 
Jijijijijiji


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Yo sí que la vi
> Jijijijijiji



Yo también ñeñeñeñeñeñeñeñeeeee ::::


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Qué guapa!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Guapa, porqué estaba pixelada ?? Cabrona!! :XX:

Es broma :X

---------- Post added 01-jul-2016 at 20:57 ----------


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Guapa, porqué estaba pixelada ?? Cabrona!! :XX:
> 
> Es broma :X
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jul-2016 at 20:57 ----------



Jojojo::


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Yo también ñeñeñeñeñeñeñeñeeeee ::::



Te noto emocionado trufito ( y oigo tu respiración acelerada) :XX:


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Te noto emocionado trufito ( y oigo tu respiración acelerada) :XX:



Calla que se está tocando ... ahora no puede teclear 

:XX: :XX:


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Calla que se está tocando ... ahora no puede teclear
> 
> :XX: :XX:



Es que estoy liado a 40 hilos ::


----------



## Alaskha (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Es que estoy liado a 40 hilos ::



Ahhh joder!! Creí que había leído 40 manos 

:XX:. :XX:


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Ahhh joder!! Creí que había leído 40 manos
> 
> :XX:. :XX:



También puedo ser muy pulpo, trufita, si me dejan ::


----------



## Unlucky (1 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Los mp's, mails y what's apps no cuentan :fiufiu::rolleye:::



¿Cómo que no?
Ver lo que se dice ver, ve. 

Y a lo mejor hay hasta quien toca...:fiufiu:


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no?
> Ver lo que se dice ver, ve.
> 
> Y a lo mejor hay hasta quien toca...:fiufiu:



y ahora que lo veo ¿quién tocará a la ardilla? ¿eh? ¿y ande andará la symphorosa? y la trialitas sobando la siesta hay que joderse :fiufiu:::

El mejor hilo del verano aqui tirado no me jodas :ouch:

¿está Alasky por ahí? ::


----------



## MagicPep (6 Sep 2016)

yo aun vengo por si algun dia te veo el culo


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

MagicPep dijo:


> yo aun vengo por si algun dia te veo el culo



Sí mira ahora mismito te lo pongo...1 minuto nada más:



Spoiler


----------



## Unlucky (6 Sep 2016)

MagicPep dijo:


> yo aun vengo por si algun dia te veo el culo



Te aseguro que preferirías ver el mio vecino.


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Te aseguro que preferirías ver el mio vecino.



Bueno con el MagicPeo nunca se sabe ¿eh bizcochito? :rolleye:::


----------



## MagicPep (6 Sep 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Te aseguro que preferirías ver el mio vecino.



otra vez nooooo ::

es por lo prohibido... luego me decepcionara el de barullo, sera de friki comedoritos

buena tarde que yo pliego ahora mismo


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

MagicPep dijo:


> otra vez nooooo ::
> 
> es por lo prohibido... luego me decepcionara el de barullo, sera de friki comedoritos
> 
> buena tarde que yo pliego ahora mismo



Nooo, de friki nooo...el mio es de cineasta ::


----------



## Alaskha (6 Sep 2016)

barullo dijo:


> y ahora que lo veo ¿quién tocará a la ardilla? ¿eh? ¿y ande andará la symphorosa? y la trialitas sobando la siesta hay que joderse :fiufiu:::
> 
> El mejor hilo del verano aqui tirado no me jodas :ouch:
> 
> ¿está Alasky por ahí? ::



Me andas buscando ?? ::

Qué quieres ??


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Me andas buscando ?? ::
> 
> Qué quieres ??



¿qué voy a querer? que pongas los mofletes ::


----------



## Alaskha (6 Sep 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué voy a querer? que pongas los mofletes ::



Yo ya no hago de eso :no:

Me declaré en huelga, y ya he enseñado más de la cuenta en el hilo del baneo de Polux


----------



## Saco de papas (6 Sep 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Yo ya no hago de eso :no:
> 
> Me declaré en huelga, y ya he enseñado más de la cuenta en el hilo del baneo de Polux



Y con hijos en casa además... luego hablas de ir por ahí dando pena.

Y encima más fea que picio...


----------



## Alaskha (6 Sep 2016)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Y con hijos en casa además... luego hablas de ir por ahí dando pena.
> 
> Y encima más fea que picio...



Hijos en casa ?? Mal informado estas tú :no:


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Yo ya no hago de eso :no:
> 
> Me declaré en huelga, *y ya he enseñado más de la cuenta en el hilo del baneo de Polux*



Ah pero yo no he visto nada de eso :fiufiu:


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2016)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Y con hijos en casa además... luego hablas de ir por ahí dando pena.
> 
> Y encima más fea que picio...



tu trozo de mierda cuidadin.. a ver si alguien te rompe la boca


----------



## Alaskha (6 Sep 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Ah pero yo no he visto nada de eso :fiufiu:



Ya. Has visto ?? por gilipollas como el anterior se acaba todo


----------



## Saco de papas (6 Sep 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Ya. Has visto ?? por gilipollas como el anterior se acaba todo



De nada cariño, donde las dan las toman.


----------



## Alaskha (6 Sep 2016)

Saco de papas dijo:


> De nada cariño, donde las dan las toman.



Si, ... Y el que ríe el último ... 

Ya veremos :X


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2016)

Saco de papas dijo:


> De nada cariño, donde las dan las toman.



Miguelito cuidadin


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Ya. Has visto ?? por gilipollas como el anterior se acaba todo



¿y a ese qué le pasa contigo? ¿también habéis tenido bronca? :ouch:

de todas formas no es excusa, porque no podemos pagar justos por pecadores: me las envias por mp y listo que para todo hay solución jajayyy :Baile:::


----------



## Alaskha (6 Sep 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿y a ese qué le pasa contigo? ¿también habéis tenido bronca? :ouch:
> 
> de todas formas no es excusa, porque no podemos pagar justos por pecadores: me las envias por mp y listo que para todo hay solución jajayyy :Baile:::



Claro, defiendes a una amiga y mira. No sabe por dónde tirar, sólo que estará amargado, borracho o aburrido ... Ya ves. 

Sólo sabe defenderse atacando 


No ofende el que quiere, si no el que sabe


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

Alaskha dijo:


> Claro, defiendes a una amiga y mira. No sabe por dónde tirar, sólo que estará amargado y aburrido ... Ya ves.
> 
> Sólo sabe defenderse atacando
> 
> ...



¿qué pasó?


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué pasó?



no seas cotillo trufito


----------



## Alaskha (6 Sep 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué pasó?



Qué por aquí se piensan que por llamar a una persona mala madre, o fea, creen que hacen daño. 

Lo que no sabe que puede que tenga más cojones que él, y que me diga eso a la cara


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

Polux dijo:


> no seas cotillo trufito




Ya pero tanta hostilidad y así de sopetón choca ::

que se vaya a echarle charlas por ahí a las floreras y no me tronchen el hilo y me las desanimen :S


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Ya pero tanta hostilidad y así de sopetón choca ::
> 
> que se vaya a echarle charlas por ahí a las floreras y no me tronchen el hilo y me las desanimen :S



naa ha habido veranito calentito por todos los lados .... los de siempre por un lado, y otros nuevos. Ni caso todo normal en el hilo a ver si vemos mas bullates q es lo que importa


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

Polux dijo:


> naa ha habido veranito calentito por todos los lados .... los de siempre por un lado, y otros nuevos. Ni caso todo normal en el hilo a ver si vemos mas bullates q es lo que importa



No, si es cierto que aqui todos los veranos hay algún vodevil ::

lo de ver bullates está jodido si hay tanto tronchafiestas suelto :S::


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No, si es cierto que aqui todos los veranos hay algún vodevil ::
> 
> lo de ver bullates está jodido si hay tanto tronchafiestas suelto :S::



Cierto,, ademas los que critican.. son los que deberían de mirarse antes al ombligo


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Cierto,, ademas los que critican.. son los que deberían de mirarse antes al ombligo



Con que las forenses no les hagan ni puto caso es suficiente...

...las criticas a mi, por lo menos, nunca me han detenido en este tipo de hilos

además te suben el hilo a la que echan pestes, así que jugada completa jugada comansi holles :Baile::Baile:


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

¿vais a pones un bullas, amijas, o me puedo ir ya? ::


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿vais a pones un bullas, amijas, o me puedo ir ya? ::



Estan todas en mi hilo...


----------



## MagicPep (7 Sep 2016)

estoy esperando trufito


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2016)

MagicPep dijo:


> estoy esperando trufito



En la pág. 88 te lo puse un minuto, caraestaca...:fiufiu:

ahora ahí ya sólo queda el recuerdo y mi amijou el mapache listocorral ::

por cierto que ahora recuerdo que alguién por otro hilo me prometió un fugaz barullate y ya se le ha olvidado :´(

si es que la dona es mobile o como cojones se diga ::


----------



## Unlucky (7 Sep 2016)

barullo dijo:


> En la pág. 88 te lo puse un minuto, caraestaca...:fiufiu:
> 
> ahora ahí ya sólo queda el recuerdo y mi amijou el mapache listocorral ::
> 
> ...



Se dice t_s_d_s p_t_s.

¿o no lees el ático?

De nada.:|


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Se dice t_s_d_s p_t_s.
> 
> ¿o no lees el ático?
> 
> *De nada*.:|



Se dice de nalgas, sosamanteles ::


----------



## Jabulari (7 Sep 2016)

Aqui todas tienen más rabo que el diablo


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2016)

Las pomperas seguro que no conocen este hilo ::

qué pena más jrande holles ::


----------



## Unlucky (5 Nov 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Las pomperas seguro que no conocen este hilo ::
> 
> 
> 
> qué pena más jrande holles ::





Pues si, tu.


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2016)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pues si, tu.



Anda mira si está aqui la secretaria de Tisdale ::

Y escribe como un melonero de la vida ::


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Nov 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Anda mira si está aqui la secretaria de Tisdale ::
> 
> Y escribe como un melonero de la vida ::



Es muy fuerte todo esto....


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es muy fuerte todo esto....



Como alguna forense ponga el culo esta tarde sí que va a ser fuerte...:fiufiu:

...porque me lo voy a perder ::


----------



## elpatatero (5 Nov 2016)

Buenas tardes chochomanes









Enviado desde mi selular.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Nov 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Como alguna forense ponga el culo esta tarde sí que va a ser fuerte...:fiufiu:
> :


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


>



Joder ¿no había algo más asqueroso que poner, lindo pulgoso?

ahora no me recupero ya aunque varias foreras pongan bullate, listocorral ::


----------



## Unlucky (5 Nov 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Joder ¿no había algo más asqueroso que poner, lindo pulgoso?
> 
> ahora no me recupero ya aunque varias foreras pongan bullate, listocorral ::



Es una pena que te lo vayas a perder.
Cuánto lo lamento hoyes.


----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (19 Ene 2017)

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Unlucky (19 Ene 2017)

Dr X-Traño dijo:


> :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Es que no es verano, holles.
:|


----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (19 Ene 2017)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Es que no es verano, holles.
> :|


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2017)

Spoiler








::


----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (19 Ene 2017)

barullo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Cagontó lo que se menea!

He dicho. :´(


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2017)

Dr X-Traño dijo:


> ¡Cagontó lo que se menea!
> 
> He dicho. :´(



Así como lo del mapache ha sido siempre en este y en el anterior ::

para junar hay que estar y todo lo puesto es visto y no visto


----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (19 Ene 2017)

barullo dijo:


> Así como lo del mapache ha sido siempre en este y en el anterior ::
> 
> para junar hay que estar y todo lo puesto es visto y no visto



Eso, tu ahonda ahi en la herida...

¡Joputa! ::


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (10 Ene 2021)

no se ve nada hijos de puta


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (2 Mar 2022)

Re-hostias.
Trufito sigue con el hilo de la celulitis.


----------

